# Seguimento Sul -  Novembro 2020



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2020 às 10:15)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Nov 2020 às 01:38)

Boas, chuvisca muito fraquinho por aqui, dá para ver as pingas a cair nas luzes da rua - não estava à espera ainda


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2020 às 20:55)

Boas, por aqui, o dia começou pouco nublado e foi aumentando de nebulosidade e ameno.

Máxima: 24.3ºC
mínima: 14.9ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2020 às 21:15)

Boas, por aqui, tal como ontem, dia ameno e encoberto, a noite também segue amena e húmida com 15°c e 99% de HR.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2020 às 14:50)

Boas. Algum vento por aqui de manhã com rajada máxima de 55 km/h na estação do lado, mas tão depressa parou o vento como começou. Em melhores notícias recebi a minha Davis em casa de surpresa, com o sensor de temp/humidade e vento a funcionar, portanto a ver se finalmente tenho estação montada outra vez em breve e que dure...


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2020 às 11:31)

Dia claramente mais fresco que os anteriores, 11°c por agora.
Só espero precipitação lá para a noite, a não ser que haja algum aguaceiro perdido.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2020 às 12:40)

Mesmo a tempo da chuvinha que aí vem, we're back 

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTALE9

No entanto a bateria da Davis ainda não apanhou sol suficiente para conseguir durar os próximos dias de chuva acho... veremos, mas é provável que haja quebras de dados até para a semana.

12.9ºC com 69% e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Nov 2020 às 13:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> Só espero precipitação lá para a noite, a não ser que haja algum aguaceiro perdido





SpiderVV disse:


> Mesmo a tempo da chuvinha que aí vem



Deve ir a caminho, pois na Esperança e no caminho para Arronches, chovia ligeiramente.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2020 às 14:46)

Por Serpa já aparece um flashzinho no mapa 
E pela imagem da webcam está a ficar bem nublado.


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2020 às 16:02)

Já vão chegando ao cantinho sul e já rebentam!





Enviado do meu SM-T510 através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2020 às 16:08)

Mandaram-me agora esta foto de Tavira, trovoada audível





Enviado do meu SM-T510 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (4 Nov 2020 às 16:52)

A estação IPMA de Castro Marim (Sapal) registou *11,9 mm *entre as 15 e as 16h! Nada mau para o começo


----------



## Tonton (4 Nov 2020 às 17:09)

Vão entrando as "pipocas" pelo Sul...


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2020 às 17:35)

Mértola





Enviado do meu SM-T510 através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2020 às 19:32)

RStorm disse:


> A estação IPMA de Castro Marim (Sapal) registou *11,9 mm *entre as 15 e as 16h! Nada mau para o começo



Na hora seguinte, caíram mais 14.8 mm, até às 18 horas caíram cerca de 29.5 mm, fora do aviso amarelo ainda 

A estação de VRSA acumulou até às 18h, cerca de 2.5 mm

Ayamonte do outro lado da fronteira até às 19 h, acumulou cerca de 1.7 mm. 

O valor estranho de VRSA mas idêntico à estação de Ayamonte. 

Vê-se relâmpagos a SE/S por cima do prédio que tenho em frante, mas o radar não mostra nenhuma célula.


----------



## PiasChaser (4 Nov 2020 às 19:38)

Serra de Ficalho à esquerda, Serpa à direita, relâmpagos algures em Espanha. Pena estar demasiado longe dela...!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Nov 2020 às 20:04)

Será que se irá formar agora alguma coisa nas próximas horas.
O ecm diz que sim mas o qye vejo é tudo mais a leste que o suposto!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2020 às 20:27)

Boa Noite,
De regresso ao Alentejo, passadas 3 semanas de ausência.
A partir da zona de Évora, ao atravessar alguns cursos de água, eram visíveis alguns detritos nas margens, certamente devido ás chuvas fortes do dia 20. Nos campos também havia arrastamento de terra em muitos locais. No entanto, o caudal dos cursos de água já enfraqueceu bastante como era expectável, pois foi de uma vez e estava tudo muito seco. Ainda assim, os campos em alguns locais já estão bem verdejantes.

No geral, dia de céu nublado e ambiente bem fresco.






A ver o que reserva a noite por aqui.

*11,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## RedeMeteo (4 Nov 2020 às 20:33)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Será que se irá formar agora alguma coisa nas próximas horas.
> O ecm diz que sim mas o qye vejo é tudo mais a leste que o suposto!


Sim está tudo a ficar em Espanha


----------



## GonçaloMPB (4 Nov 2020 às 20:42)

Na caminhada/corrida nocturna em Évora avistei uns belos clarões para SE.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2020 às 20:45)

Chuvada repentina que rapidamente parou também.  Relâmpago para SE e já ouvi alguns trovões.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2020 às 20:49)

Aqui aumentou o vento de novo, com rajadas na ordem dos 30 km/h. 12.2ºC e 86% HR.

Edit: 39 km/h, novo máximo do dia.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2020 às 20:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Chuvada repentina que rapidamente parou também.  Relâmpago para SE e já ouvi alguns trovões.


Daqui também já avistei alguns clarões.


----------



## Tonton (4 Nov 2020 às 21:07)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Sim está tudo a ficar em Espanha



Não é assim: nestes momentos está a entrar por todo o nosso interior Sul dentro.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2020 às 21:18)

Alguns relâmpagos e trovões, vento moderado a forte de SE e frio. Bela noite de outono! 

A chuva vai-se intensificando. *2.1mm* acumulados na netatmo.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2020 às 21:32)

Levantou-se agora vento forte, 55 km/h de rajada com 49 km/h atuais. Ainda não chove.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2020 às 21:36)

*61 km/h*, começa agora a chover. Média dos últimos minutos de 42 km/h.


----------



## Thomar (4 Nov 2020 às 21:36)

Já não é só na Raia que chove! 
Mértola há momentos






e a seguir virá Serpa e depois Beja (isto na baixo-Alentejo)


----------



## redragon (4 Nov 2020 às 21:36)

trovoada e chuva moderada em Elvas


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2020 às 21:40)

Nova rajada de *69 km/h*, até assobiou


----------



## jamestorm (4 Nov 2020 às 21:45)

Pelo radar dá pra ver que não esta a cair no Algarve, mas sim em Espanha, alguns dos modelos assim o indicavam...grandes acumulados por lá.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2020 às 21:49)

jamestorm disse:


> Pelo radar dá pra ver que não esta a cair no Algarve, mas sim em Espanha, alguns dos modelos assim o indicavam...grandes acumulados por lá.


Por enquanto.
A tendência é a linha avançar para oeste.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2020 às 21:53)

Aguaceiros fracos por aqui, o vento também aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2020 às 21:54)

Bem, já choveu qualquer coisa mas depressa parou. Agora só chuvisca, ainda com vento com rajadas fortes.

Edit: *76 km/h*


----------



## JCARL (4 Nov 2020 às 22:01)

Já chove em Vila velha de Ródão.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2020 às 22:01)

A chuva vai intercalando entre o fraco e o moderado. Já choveu bem por breves minutos.

*5.2mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2020 às 22:18)

Chegou a hora das pipocas, elas saltam da pipoqueira (o radar mostra várias linhas de instabilidade a nascerem do nada a sul do Algarve), tal como mostrava alguns modelos.  Já vi vários relâmpagos e ouvi alguns trovões.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Nov 2020 às 22:27)

Para aqueles que já andam a dizer que este evento vai ser um fiasco, volto a salientar: com o movimento lento da depressão para noroeste, podemos dizer que o evento propriamente dito ainda nem sequer começou. Segundo o modelo AROME, a instabilidade no Algarve deverá chegar por volta das onze da noite.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2020 às 22:30)

*13.2mm *em Campo Maior.
*10.1mm* na netatmo.
*6.6mm *numa estação junto á Barragem.

Vai chovendo moderado!


----------



## redragon (4 Nov 2020 às 22:36)

a trovoada ja la vai mas chiva bastante intensa em Elvas


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2020 às 22:54)

Esta estação está a levar com a célula em cheio, perto de Tavira https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I08POCOD2 já leva 40 mm e um rate rain de 125.40 mm/h.  

Edit (23:00): 45 mm


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2020 às 23:05)

Muito vento e muita chuva neste momento. 
Boa rega, mas até ao momento está restringida ao Sudeste do distrito.
Campo Maior: *16.4mm*
Netatmo: *16mm*
Barragem: *12.7mm*

Estação MeteoAlentejo em Portalegre com *2.1mm*.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2020 às 23:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta estação está a levar com a célula em cheio, perto de Tavira https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/I08POCOD2 já leva 40 mm e um rate rain de 125.40 mm/h.
> 
> Edit (23:00): 45 mm


Estava agora a ver as imagens de radar e ia perguntar se chovia por essa zona...
Aqui por Loulé está uma calmaria estranha...não mexe uma palha! Claramente o sotavento está a levar a melhor este Outono!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2020 às 23:18)

O IPMA colocou Faro, Beja e Évora em aviso laranja devido à trovoada frequente e concentrada..



trovoadas disse:


> Estava agora a ver as imagens de radar e ia perguntar se chovia por essa zona...
> Aqui por Loulé está uma calmaria estranha...não mexe uma palha! Claramente o sotavento está a levar a melhor este Outono!



Aqui, também está calmo, nem pinga, com sorte passa tudo ao lado. 

Começa a nascer algo a Sul de Faro/Olhão.


----------



## srr (4 Nov 2020 às 23:18)

Em badajoz, as ruas são ribeiros, carros e contentores do lixo a boiar.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2020 às 23:22)

Aqui está difícil chegar o grosso da chuva, mas vamos ver o que aí vem na próxima hora por ai. 12.2ºC com vento moderado.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2020 às 23:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui está difícil chegar o grosso da chuva, mas vamos ver o que aí vem na próxima hora por ai. 12.2ºC com vento moderado.


Está a entrar agora... chuva moderada batida a vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2020 às 23:36)

Davidmpb disse:


> Está a entrar agora... chuva moderada batida a vento.


Yep, confirmo, vai chovendo, vento na odrem dos 35-50 km/h.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Nov 2020 às 23:37)

Bom evento a todos pessoal, lá para Segunda-feira fazemos as contas 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (4 Nov 2020 às 23:40)

Por aqui está frio, 12⁰C, uma calma enorme e vai chovendo fraco, pelo menos já molhou o chão.


----------



## aoc36 (5 Nov 2020 às 00:08)

Começou a chover com intensidade em Albufeira.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2020 às 00:09)

4.2mm ontem. Agora sigo já com 1.0mm, e vento moderado.


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2020 às 00:10)

O vento aumentou de intensidade de um momento para o outro, até assobia de vez em quando


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 00:10)

E com o dia finalizado, cá ficam os acumulados:
Netatmo: *21.7mm*
Campo Maior: *21.2mm*
Barragem: *17mm*
Portalegre: *6.9mm*

Aparentemente a chuva passou mais a Leste, pela serra. A estação de Marvão acabou o dia com *18.8mm.
*
Ainda chove bem, mas deve parar em breve. Veremos o que reserva a madrugada.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 00:33)

Valente chuvada!


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2020 às 07:57)

33 em martimlongo
43 em castro marim.

choveu bem na parte oriental da serra do caldeirão.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2020 às 10:29)

Boas, 10.4mm por aqui, 15mm acumulados do evento. Choveu um pouco mais na serra/EMA com 13mm.


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2020 às 10:54)

Foi uma noite bastante bem regada, sim, senhores 
Vai subindo uma bonita linha de instabilidade pelo canto interior sul e pela webcam de Mértola e Serpa está a despejar bem


----------



## trovoadas (5 Nov 2020 às 12:05)

Por Albufeira não se passa nada...
Ando t-shirt e há boas abertas com o sol bem quente! Está super agradável! Escuro só a leste...está a demorar para entrar alguma precipitação mais a Barlavento!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (5 Nov 2020 às 12:09)

Lá mais para o final do dia vai começar a chover no Barlavento... mas amanhã é qye será o grande dia!


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2020 às 12:12)

Já vai passando aqui mais perto


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2020 às 12:44)

Por aqui, levo 8 mm acumulados desde da meia-noite, só de um aguaceiro que caiu por volta da 1h40m e ontem acabei com 1 mm, com um aguaceiro forte que passou por aqui, antes da meia-noite. 

Está escuro e o vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas, veremos onde vai cair a célula.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2020 às 12:57)

Boa linha a aproximar-se o Algarve vinda de Sul. Vamos ver se não se desvanece pelo caminho.


----------



## comentador (5 Nov 2020 às 13:04)

Boa Tarde, 
Em Alvalade Sado, caíu apenas um mm durante a noite. As trovoadas estão a passar pelo interior, mais uma vez a desviar-se tudo do Vale do Sado e os modelos a cortarem na precipitação para os próximos dias. Enfim mais um Inverno seco para esta zona do Baixo Alentejo, vamos para o 5º ano consecutivo, continua tudo ressequido, o rio Sado está seco.


----------



## MSantos (5 Nov 2020 às 13:13)

comentador disse:


> Boa Tarde,
> Em Alvalade Sado, caíu apenas um mm durante a noite. As trovoadas estão a passar pelo interior, mais uma vez a desviar-se tudo do Vale do Sado e os modelos a cortarem na precipitação para os próximos dias. Enfim mais um Inverno seco para esta zona do Baixo Alentejo, vamos para o 5º ano consecutivo, continua tudo ressequido, o rio Sado está seco.



O Inverno ainda nem nasceu e já lhe está a fazer o funeral?


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2020 às 13:16)

Esta estação na Luz de Tavira, sensivelmente 15 kms de Olhão, acumulou ontem 64.29 mm https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ILUZDE4/graph/2020-11-4/2020-11-4/daily

Começa-se a ouvir trovoada, por aqui, mas dada a rotação parece-me que vai ser Faro.


----------



## aoc36 (5 Nov 2020 às 13:33)

Por Albufeira, vento tem vindo aumentar de velocidade, muito escuro a nascente e roncos muito distantes.


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2020 às 13:42)

Muito escuro a sul, vamos a ver o que chega aqui


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2020 às 13:50)

mandaram me de *Évora* neste momento assim


----------



## trovoadas (5 Nov 2020 às 14:17)

Por Albufeira já pinga e o ambiente está muito escuro!
Passámos de uma espécie de Primavera para Outono/Inverno
Por Faro parece que já há trovoada da grossa...segundo relatos


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2020 às 14:20)

Começou a chover, moderado a forte, mas o céu muito escuro


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2020 às 14:22)

Grande estoiro aqui perto


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Nov 2020 às 14:28)

Vou só preparar o barco e já venho


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 14:29)

Boa Tarde,
Madrugada chuvosa por aqui. Entre Portalegre e Arronches todos os ribeiros iam bem abastecidos e os campos estavam alagados em alguns locais. Notável também os efeitos da precipitação de dia 20, com muita terra arrastada e detritos junto aos cursos de água.
Até Segunda ainda deve chover mais qualquer coisa, vamos ver!
Acumulados:
Netatmo: *17.4mm*
Elvas: *13.6mm*
Portalegre: *13.6mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *16.8mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *14.4mm*

*39.1mm* acumulados desde ontem na netatmo. Nada mau! Acumulados entre os 20mm e 40mm em todas a estações.

Neste momento, céu muito nublado e *16,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2020 às 14:36)

Foi só preciso uma bombinha e a luz foi logo à vida


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Nov 2020 às 14:37)

Funnel cloud/tornado a sudoeste de Castro Marim, Faro à 3 minutos atrás. Muita rotação


----------



## ecobcg (5 Nov 2020 às 14:41)

Chuvada valente e muito localizada, aqui em Lagoa, perto das 14h00. Com trovoada e granizo pequeno à mistura.
A célula que lhe deu origem, tinha, no mar, uma estrutura com indícios supercelulares. Muito fotogénica.


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2020 às 14:42)

Miguel96 disse:


> Funnel cloud/tornado a sudoeste de Castro Marim, Faro à 3 minutos atrás. Muita rotação


A assinatura no radar parece mostrar isso mesmo. Deram possibilidade de fenómenos extremos para o Algarve


----------



## Happy (5 Nov 2020 às 14:52)

Boas, na meia praia a cerca de meia hora houve um período de bastante vento, trovões com aguaceiro a mistura. O mar entretanto ficou em forma de tempestade, realmente este tempo tem mesmo aspeto de querer algumas surpresas!


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Nov 2020 às 15:01)

Wall cloud agora mesmo, a oeste de Castro Marim


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2020 às 15:05)

A chuva parou, mas ficou um vento gelado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2020 às 15:09)

Miguel96 disse:


> Funnel cloud/tornado a sudoeste de Castro Marim, Faro à 3 minutos atrás. Muita rotação



Belo apanhado! 

--

Entretanto, algo suspeita esta célula.


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 15:13)

Célula intensa a entrar a oeste de Lagos.
Webcam Alvor:

15h08





15h09


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Nov 2020 às 15:28)

StormRic disse:


> Célula intensa a entrar a oeste de Lagos.
> Webcam Alvor:
> 
> 15h08
> ...


Células bem fotogénicas! Interessante...


----------



## jamestorm (5 Nov 2020 às 15:31)

que monstro. 



StormRic disse:


> Célula intensa a entrar a oeste de Lagos.
> Webcam Alvor:
> 
> 15h08
> ...


----------



## Happy (5 Nov 2020 às 15:39)

As imagens da célula a Oeste de Lagos de mais perto!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2020 às 15:40)

Estação do IPMA de Tavira acumulou *20,3mm* das 14h às 15h, dentro do critério de aviso laranja.


----------



## frederico (5 Nov 2020 às 15:46)

O radar mostra uns ecos vermelhos entre Tavira e Cacela, suspeito que deve haver zonas bem acima dos 20 mm registados em Tavira.


----------



## frederico (5 Nov 2020 às 15:49)

Os valores de VRSA parecem-me novamente um pouco suspeitos, se comparados com o radar e estacoes vizinhas.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Nov 2020 às 15:55)

Happy disse:


> As imagens da célula a Oeste de Lagos de mais perto!


----------



## Happy (5 Nov 2020 às 16:15)

Está entrar um eco interessante por carvoeiro!


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 16:24)

Happy disse:


> As imagens da célula a Oeste de Lagos de mais perto!



Fotos espectaculares! 

Continua o cortejo de células:


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2020 às 16:28)

Por aqui, ainda não caiu uma em cima, para encher o túnel.  Tavira tem levado com tudo, levou ontem e leva hoje, entretanto existem inundações na Praia da Luz. e Tavira.


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Nov 2020 às 16:30)

O pessoal de portimão, para ver mais de perto da tempestade, foi para o mar surfar


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2020 às 16:32)

Happy disse:


> As imagens da célula a Oeste de Lagos de mais perto!




 muito boas fotos faz lembrar as fotos que vemos das células dos EUA


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2020 às 16:56)

Durante esta tarde, caíram mais 8 mm, que faz aumentar para 16 mm diários. 

Por aqui, estou com uma temperatura mais de Janeiro do que de início de Novembro com apenas 12.7ºC, a estação do IPMA em Tavira registava às 16h apenas 11.8ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Nov 2020 às 17:02)

Albufeira continua a escapar por entre os pingos da chuva...escuro a leste, escuro a oeste, escuro a Norte, escuro a sul, roncos não sei bem de onde e apenas aguaceiros fracos esporádicos. Entretanto a Noroeste de Loulé/ São Brás deve ser um fartote...


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Nov 2020 às 17:04)

Está a vir uma linha de sul para aqui, e já se ouvem os trovões ao longe.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2020 às 17:05)

Ah então foi mesmo um trovão que ouvi. Venha ela.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 17:10)

Linha de instabilidade em aproximação


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2020 às 17:13)

trovoadas disse:


> Albufeira continua a escapar por entre os pingos da chuva...escuro a leste, escuro a oeste, escuro a Norte, escuro a sul, roncos não sei bem de onde e apenas aguaceiros fracos esporádicos. Entretanto *a Noroeste de Loulé/ São Brás deve ser um fartote*...



Tem sido um fartote mesmo, só ouço trovões nessa zona, há mais de 1 hora, também São Brás e Loulé são conhecidos pelo penico do Algarve.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2020 às 17:17)

Disseram-me há 5 minutos que em Vilamoura está a cair granizo do tamanho de ervihas.


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2020 às 17:31)

Chegou aqui uma célula de NE não estava a vir tudo de sul?
Muita chuva e vento neste momento


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 17:35)

Bela bomba!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2020 às 17:35)

Belo cenário a sul na última hora, mas pelo radar parece estar a enfraquecer o que vem em direção para aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2020 às 17:43)

Já chove por aqui, já ouvi uns trovões, poucos.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 17:52)

Chuvada bem forte e trovoada. Quando tiver possibilidade coloco alguns vídeos.


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2020 às 18:01)

Grande chuvada que tem estado a cair


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 18:04)

Que dilúvio descomunal!  Como não tenho material próprio para fotos, tenho imensos vídeos


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2020 às 18:08)

Aí para baixo parece bom pelo radar sim!  Aqui apenas chove fraco, trovoada nunca mais notei nada. 13.8ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 18:10)

Que trovoada descomunal! Tanta água e é com cada estoiro, vai lá vai

Já tenho o evento ganho!


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Nov 2020 às 18:20)

Trovão bem audível agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2020 às 18:23)

Pelo radar recomeçou a intensificar quando passou para Norte daqui, o costume  Não ouvi este trovão, mas ainda vai chovendo.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2020 às 18:24)

Ah agora sim, flash + trovão para SE.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 18:24)

Lá acalmou. Grande trovoada, sem dúvida! A luz ainda deu uns sinais, se fosse há uns anos ia logo abaixo como era habitual.

Assim que tiver possibilidade vejo os melhores vídeos e publico.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Nov 2020 às 18:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Pelo radar recomeçou a intensificar quando passou para Norte daqui, o costume  Não ouvi este trovão, mas ainda vai chovendo.


Não ouves? Outro agora


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2020 às 18:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não ouves? Outro agora


Sim sim, este sim.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Nov 2020 às 18:27)

Belo relâmpago agora


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 18:45)

Mais relâmpagos para Sul, muito ao longe.

Descargas provocadas pela célula:






*24mm* na netatmo.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Nov 2020 às 19:03)

Por Loulé desaba o céu à já meia hora com trovoada à mistura!


----------



## StormRic (5 Nov 2020 às 19:28)

Bastante agressivas aquelas células a aproximarem-se do Barlavento. Bom espectáculo!


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 19:29)

Trovões e relâmpagos novamente. Chove moderado!


----------



## Thomar (5 Nov 2020 às 19:36)

No "Reino dos Algarves" é que se está bem, muita atividade eléctrica e chuva  !


----------



## aoc36 (5 Nov 2020 às 19:44)

Albufeira continua numa ilha. Nada se passa por aqui


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2020 às 19:44)

Avisos de trovoada para o início do dia de amanhã, a ver se é melhor do que este mini evento do final da tarde  Vai chovendo de novo com vento que enfraqueceu de repente e 12.4ºC.


----------



## Illicitus (5 Nov 2020 às 19:46)

Lagos tem estado com muita actividade, principalmente na última hora.

Relâmpagos quase interruptos e períodos de chuva intensa.

Mais logo se possível coloco alguns vídeos.

PS: vídeos fracotes, do telemóvel e em contexto urbano


----------



## Thomar (5 Nov 2020 às 19:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> *Avisos de trovoada para o início do dia de amanhã*, a ver se é melhor do que este mini evento do final da tarde  Vai chovendo de novo com vento que enfraqueceu de repente e 12.4ºC.



Exactamente no intervalo de tempo quando vou amanhã a Ponte de Sôr, dáva-me jeito que fosse antes esta noite madrugada ou amanhã final da tarde noite!


----------



## Thomar (5 Nov 2020 às 19:51)

Illicitus disse:


> Lagos tem estado com muita actividade, principalmente na última hora.
> 
> Relâmpagos quase interruptos e períodos de chuva intensa.
> 
> ...



Não faz mal, partilha na mesma que aqui o pessoal não se chateia!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2020 às 20:10)

Estranho dia este: 

Máxima: 18.8ºC
mínima: 12.1ºC (16:10)
actual: 18.5ºC

Precipitação: 16 mm


----------



## aoc36 (5 Nov 2020 às 20:13)

Trovoada em Albufeira.


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2020 às 20:20)

Células muito agressivas a passar a Oeste


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Nov 2020 às 20:22)

Volta a trovejar.


----------



## Illicitus (5 Nov 2020 às 20:23)

Acalmou agora em Lagos.

Na baixa parece que houve inundações.


----------



## comentador (5 Nov 2020 às 20:24)

Boa noite, neste momento ouvem-se alguns trovões e está a chover, mas nada de especial. Até ao momento acumulou 3 mm.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 20:30)

Há uns 5 minutos voltou a cair com força, mas entretanto agora chove apenas fraco. De vez em quando ouvem-se uns trovões. Vão-se formando células, mas logo a seguir perdem força. A ver no que vai dar. 

*26mm*


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2020 às 20:47)

Boas, alguns relâmpagos e trovões há coisa de 15min enquanto jantava, sempre um bom cenário  14.2ºC e vento moderado constante de sudeste, de onde veio a célula. 16.6mm até agora com rate máximo de 50mm/h às 20:21.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Nov 2020 às 20:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Há uns 5 minutos voltou a cair com força, mas entretanto agora chove apenas fraco. De vez em quando ouvem-se uns trovões. Vão-se formando células, mas logo a seguir perdem força. A ver no que vai dar.
> 
> *26mm*


Marvão, quase com 50mm na estação meteoalentejo, estará correto?
Por aqui a trovoada cessou, e agora vai chovendo.


----------



## windchill (5 Nov 2020 às 21:17)

Amigos.

Criei um tópico com alguns registos fotográficos (longínquos) que consegui ontem ao inicio da noite, perto de Castro Verde, da trovoada que estava junto à fronteira.
A quem quiser espreitar.... 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...eira-com-espanha-vista-de-castro-verde.10510/


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 21:30)

Bem, então cá ficam uns registos da trovoada que passou por aqui ao final da tarde/início da noite.
Antes de escurecer totalmente, era este o cenário:






E uns pequenos vídeos de descargas que consegui apanhar.
Trovoada a aproximar-se. Ainda só chuviscava.
Já com chuva forte:
E por fim, este é o melhor. 

Peço desculpa pelo número de vídeos, mas à falta de outra coisa é o que se arranja. Não sei bem porquê, ficaram com um som estranho.

Vai chovendo. *27.5mm *acumulados.
_____________


Davidmpb disse:


> Marvão, quase com 50mm na estação meteoalentejo, estará correto?
> Por aqui a trovoada cessou, e agora vai chovendo.


Não sei, pode ter sido algo localizado, mas pelo radar não passou por lá nada de significativo para gerar um acumulado tão elevado.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 21:39)




----------



## Prof BioGeo (5 Nov 2020 às 21:42)

Bem! Que bela noite! Há já várias horas que estamos com trovoada, por vezes bastante agressiva, e muita chuva, que chega a ser torrencial por momentos. O primeiro _round _começou por volta das 16h e desde aí, não tem parado: há momentos mais calmos (que não duram mais do que uma hora) e depois volta. E continua! Muita atividade elétrica.


----------



## vamm (5 Nov 2020 às 22:01)

Muito vento e chuva agora. De vez em quando estoira um ou outro relâmpago. 14⁰C


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 22:09)

Que relâmpago e que estoiro.  A luz piscou e tudo estremeceu. 

Continua a chover de forma pacífica, para já. *31mm*


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2020 às 22:19)

Parece o verão com os felizes contemplados a ser no sul do distrito  a ver vamos o que chega cá acima, vai chovendo muito fraco com algum vento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2020 às 22:21)




----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 22:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece o verão com os felizes contemplados a ser no sul do distrito  a ver vamos o que chega cá acima, vai chovendo muito fraco com algum vento.


Nestas situações em que vem precipitação de Sul/SE, é muito assim. É para equilibrar as contas do dia 20 de Outubro.  Portalegre teve 150mm e Elvas 48mm. No entanto, aqui em Arronches também deve ter ultrapassado os 100mm, pois a netatmo está mais perto de Elvas e mesmo assim ainda chegou aos 74mm. Estou sempre no meio! 

Entretanto, a linha de instabilidade junto à fronteira está a ser empurrada para leste pela frente fria (penso eu). Ainda assim, de vez em quando surge um estoiro.

*32mm*. *53.4mm* em pouco mais de 24h, excelente!


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Nov 2020 às 22:48)

Chove bem, a estação amadora do meteoalentejo vai com 31mm.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2020 às 22:58)

O céu está a desabar, literalmente.  

Os acumulados previstos pelo GFS desde ontem, estão totalmente errados. Nestas situações é difícil prever uma quantidade certa, mas ainda assim os restantes têm estado mais perto da realidade.

EDIT: Mais relâmpagos e trovões. Bela noite!


----------



## sielwolf (5 Nov 2020 às 23:08)

Entretanto por Lagoa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu POCO F2 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2020 às 23:22)

sielwolf disse:


> Entretanto por Lagoa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É Portimão ou em Lagoa? Dado que existiu algumas inundações em Lagoa, segundo o Prociv.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2020 às 23:58)




----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2020 às 23:58)

Ventania por aqui com rajadas entre 40 a 60 km/h. Já não chove. Acabo o dia com 21.0mm.


----------



## sielwolf (5 Nov 2020 às 23:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> É Portimão ou em Lagoa? Dado que existiu algumas inundações em Lagoa, segundo o Prociv.


Lagoa

Enviado do meu POCO F2 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Nov 2020 às 00:13)

Por estranho pareça em Portimão não choveu quase nada, foram aquelas células com vermelhos no radar extremamente localizadas. 
Alcoutim com muita chuva acumulada hoje, assim como Castro Verde. 
Lá vai a barragem ganhar mais uns 2 metros.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2020 às 00:26)

Dia terminado e cá ficam os acumulados, tanto diários como o total do evento (e mensal), até ao momento.
Netatmo: *38.2mm */ *60mm*
Elvas*: *33.8mm* / *54.9mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *31.6mm* / *54.2mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *33mm* / *39.9mm*
Portalegre*: *24.6mm* / *28.9mm*

*Estações do IPMA, logo ainda falta adicionar o valor da próxima atualização.

Tudo calmo neste momento com *12,9ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2020 às 01:49)

Time-lapse do radar de Loulé, das 24 horas do dia 5:


----------



## vamm (6 Nov 2020 às 03:48)

Acabou de passar aqui uma célula fortissima, eco laranja, deixou cair tanta água, granizo e relâmpagos com uma força parva


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2020 às 07:39)

No SO algarvio tem estado bem agreste. 
Ninguém a relatar?


----------



## vamm (6 Nov 2020 às 08:17)

Aqui desde as 4h da manhã que tem estado um temporal horrivel. Quer dizer, para quem adora trovoada, está óptimo 
Chove desalmadamente, granizada e às vezes ouve-se o vento a enrolar. Trovões têm sido uns atrás dos outros. Há anos que não via um cenário destes e esta água toda


----------



## aoc36 (6 Nov 2020 às 08:27)

Chove forte e trovoada.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (6 Nov 2020 às 08:29)

Perto de Cuba, Beja:
Anterior máximo diário (16/Dez/2019): 31.0mm;
Novo máximo diário (20/Out/2020): 46.5mm;
Novo máximo diário (05/Nov/2020): 51.2mm.
Hoje o dia segue já com 4.6mm e em subida... Que belas regas neste outuno!
Outubro - 59.9mm / Novembro - 58.1mm


----------



## pax_julia (6 Nov 2020 às 09:28)

Beja! Chuva intensa e trovoada há mais de meia hora. Células de progressão lenta dão nisto.


----------



## Illicitus (6 Nov 2020 às 09:54)

Choveu bastante durante a madrugada e esta manhã já regou um pouco mais. Muita água acumulada por toda a cidade de Lagos.

Quase 35 mm já registados na única Netatmo existente na cidade.


----------



## vamm (6 Nov 2020 às 10:30)

NE, direção de Aljustrel


----------



## GonçaloMPB (6 Nov 2020 às 10:32)

Noite fantástica em Évora. Acordei umas 2 ou 3 vezes com a chuva a bater no vidro da varanda.

Aliás, estes dias, juntamente com os de há 2 semanas, têm sido fantásticos para o Alentejo e para o Sul do país que tanto precisa. Oxalá tenhamos mais uns quantos eventos assim.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2020 às 10:34)

Boas, nada de mais por aqui, alguma chuva fraca com vento fraco. 4.4mm até ao momento com 13.2ºC. Rajada máxima de 65 km/h e temperatura máxima de 16.2ºC às 5:50h.

Veremos o resto do dia...


----------



## trovoadas (6 Nov 2020 às 10:58)

Por Albufeira tudo calmo à umas 2 horas! Mas parece que vem aí molho!

O início de noite ontem foi fantástico ! Entretanto durante a madrugada houveram alguns aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas, no entanto a melhor parte foi, desta vez, mais a barlavento. Infelizmente existem poucos relatos algarvios e nem de perto nem de longe conseguimos fazer uma radiografia deste evento pelos "Algarves".


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Nov 2020 às 11:01)

O melhor ainda está para vir calma. 
Quanto ao Barlavento as precipitações foram muito localizadas!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Nov 2020 às 11:13)

Relativamente às barragens com mais uma vez o sotavento a ser beneficiado de Tavira pra leste so ontem a barragem do Beliche já subiu 1 metro, e daqui a 1 semana terá subido mais uns 2 metros certamente.


----------



## Happy (6 Nov 2020 às 11:25)

Na Meia Praia, continua a pingar agora mais espaçadamente, a noite deixou vestígios de uma boa rega!


----------



## ecobcg (6 Nov 2020 às 12:16)

Depois de um belo final de dia de ontem (chuva e trovoada) e de uma ótima madrugada (mais chuva e trovoada), volta a chover com alguma intensidade por aqui.
Acumulado de 15,8mm em carvoeiro e 20,2mm no Sítio das Fontes neste momento. 38mm e 32mm acumulados desde ontem, respetivamente.
Muito bom!


----------



## trovoadas (6 Nov 2020 às 13:01)

Por Boliqueime chove forte à meia hora! À pouco passei pela ribeira de Quarteira e ainda vai seca, sinal que ontem e esta noite foram pouco produtivos no caldeirão central.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2020 às 13:01)

Bom dia,
Bela rega que temos tido por aqui, como tem dado para perceber pelos meus posts. Rio Caia com bom caudal.
Cá ficam umas fotos: 






















Boa quantidade de água a caminho da Barragem.  De manhã caiu um aguaceiro, mas agora tem estado tudo calmo. Veremos o que reserva o dia! 

*0.9mm* acumulados. 

*18,2ºC *atuais.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2020 às 13:04)

Medonho em Olhão, chuva fortíssima, vento com rajadas muito fortes e trovoada.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Nov 2020 às 13:07)

que belas fotos!! é bom ver essa zona a renascer... 




joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> Bela rega que temos tido por aqui, como tem dado para perceber pelos meus posts. Rio Caia com bom caudal.
> Cá ficam umas fotos:
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2020 às 13:11)

Prontos, 5 minutos de loucura e já parou.


----------



## vamm (6 Nov 2020 às 13:14)

Depois de algumas horas com chuva fraca ou nenhuma, chove agora continuamente moderada a forte


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2020 às 13:30)

Praia Verde, Castro Marim:


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2020 às 13:31)

Pelo radar parecia que vinha aí qualquer coisa direitinha aqui, mas estou a ver o escuro a passar ao largo.  Aguardemos... 15.9ºC com 79% HR e vento moderado de SE. 5.8mm.


----------



## vamm (6 Nov 2020 às 13:44)

Alcoutim está a levar uma dose brutal


----------



## Agreste (6 Nov 2020 às 13:57)

a parte oriental da serra do caldeirão deve apanhar 100mm no total destes dias de chuva...

grande chuvada à hora de almoço em Faro.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2020 às 14:07)

jamestorm disse:


> que belas fotos!! é bom ver essa zona a renascer...


Obrigado!!  Sem dúvida, temos tido sorte nos últimos eventos por aqui e o melhor é que toda a região Sul tem sido beneficiada. Seria excelente se aparecessem vários eventos assim até à primavera.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Nov 2020 às 14:28)

V.r.s.a

_*Tornado ha 10 minutos*_

Estragos, arvores caidas, etc...

Avaliando os danos assim por alto devera ter sido un EF1...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Nov 2020 às 14:37)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> V.r.s.a
> 
> _*Tornado ha 10 minutos*_
> 
> ...



Tens registos em fotos/vídeos?


----------



## Leiga (6 Nov 2020 às 14:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tens registos em fotos/vídeos?


Em Tavira também...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Nov 2020 às 14:44)




----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Nov 2020 às 14:47)

Cheguei de Altura a V.R.S.A, ja o evento tinha acontecido, nao tenho registos nem do tornado nem dos estragos...so aquilo que vi, arvores de grande porte tombadas, paineis de pub retrocidos, contentores projectados...etc. por ventura n tinha bateria no telemóvel ...

Pelos relatos de quem viu, e em giria popular testemunharam um grande remoinho, mini tornado, um grande funil...

Atingiu a zona norte da cidade fazendo uma diagonal em direcçao Ayamonte Espanha


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2020 às 14:52)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Nov 2020 às 14:56)

Registos semelhantes em diversas estações meteorológicas da região.

*Ayamonte*






*Conceição de Tavira*





*Clube Náutico de Tavira*





*Poço do Álamo, Tavira*


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Nov 2020 às 15:08)

Passou em Moura, há cerca de 10 minutos, a linha de instabilidade que terá originado o evento no sotavento. Foram cerca de 10 minutos de verdadeira tempestade: muita atividade elétrica, chuva torrencial e particular destaque para as rajadas de vento fortíssimas. Agora tudo tranquilo, como se nada se tivesse passado...


----------



## ecobcg (6 Nov 2020 às 15:15)

Das imagens que vi, sugerem downburst intenso numa situação (Tavira), e vórtices embebidos num sistema convectivo linear (QLCS), possivelmente a situação de Vila real.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2020 às 15:17)

Bastantes descargas ao longo de todo o interior Sul. 





Por aqui, chove fraco e ouvem-se trovões.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Nov 2020 às 15:22)

Quando estava em Altura foi brutal a intensidade do vento, descendente, acompanhado de trovoada  intensa, quda abruta da temperatura, e chuva muito intensa, passou-me pela cabeca um downburst...

Mas quando cheguei a V.R.S.A,  estava tudo de pantanas ... mas com rasto perfeitamente visivel..


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Nov 2020 às 15:31)

Aparentemente não chegou a tocar no solo , mas vamos aguardar, existe relatos de alguns danos sim


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2020 às 15:35)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Aparentemente não chegou a tocar no solo , mas vamos aguardar, existe relatos de alguns danos sim


Fonte?


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2020 às 15:35)

Grande raio agora para SE. Vão-se ouvindo bastantes roncos. Evento à antiga, com várias trovoadas. 

Chove moderado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Nov 2020 às 15:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fonte?



A foto , e outras tantas estão espalhadas por várias redes sociais! O relato veio de uma pessoa amiga que acabei de falar ao telefone


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Nov 2020 às 15:45)

A foto esta virada para a Urb das Amendoeiras á entrada de V.r.s.a...

Chove fraco


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2020 às 15:48)

Que loucura de água que aqui vai.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2020 às 15:54)

A parte mais intensa parece que vai passar rés-vés, mas o @joralentejano é capaz de vir a ter festa.  Vai chovendo com 9mm e vejo uns flashes atrás do prédio, para leste.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Nov 2020 às 15:55)

Trovoada também aqui, belo raio que deu agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2020 às 15:56)

Davidmpb disse:


> Trovoada também aqui, belo raio que deu agora.


Daí deves ver ainda melhor sim que ela vai mais na direção da serra


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2020 às 15:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> A parte mais intensa parece que vai passar rés-vés, mas o @joralentejano é capaz de vir a ter festa.  Vai chovendo com 9mm e vejo uns flashes atrás do prédio, para leste.


Tive e não foi pouca.  O temporal que se abateu meteu respeito. Quando tiver possibilidade coloco mais uns vídeos para se ter uma ideia.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Nov 2020 às 15:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Daí deves ver ainda melhor sim que ela vai mais na direção da serra


O que chove agora...


----------



## ecobcg (6 Nov 2020 às 15:59)

Em Moncarapacho, ao inicio da tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2020 às 16:00)

Chove mais forte agora por aqui, continuam os flashes aqui para trás. 10.6mm com rate de 71 mm/h, a Davis diz que chovem cães e gatos.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Nov 2020 às 16:06)

Até ficou nevoeiro, continua a chover forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2020 às 16:09)

12.3ºC depois de um grande tombo e vento do quadrante oeste, a frente já terá passado. 12.8mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2020 às 16:11)

Bomba agora, mas nem vi onde foi.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Nov 2020 às 16:12)

Belo estouro que deu agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2020 às 16:16)

Por aqui, caiu uma árvore ao pé da escola, a uns 200 metros em linha recta de onde moro, ia levando as persianas, só tive tempo de fechar as persianas.  Rendeu cerca de 12 mm em pouco mais de 10 minutos, mas caíram 10 mm em 5 minutos.

*"Mini tornado" provoca queda de árvores em plena cidade de Tavira [vídeo]*

https://postal.pt/sociedade/2020-11...da-de-arvores-em-plena-cidade-de-Tavira-video


----------



## trovoadas (6 Nov 2020 às 16:47)

Estou à espera do 3°round ou 4° como queiram chamar...tenho "sede" deste tempo e os solos também!
Está aberta a temporada dos "mini"...isso é prós coxos...O de Lagoa então foi um "Homem-tornado"

Está escuro e está a puxar! Venha ela...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2020 às 16:59)

*Tavira - Foi Medonho *

*Um fenómeno meteorológico medonho instalou-se em poucos minutos.*




O céu escureceu, as nuvens baixaram em altitude, carregadas, negras e depois chegou o vento que se misturou com os trovões...

Foi indiscritível, a violência arrancou e partiu arvores um pouco por toda a cidade, partiu postes, placares publicitários, esplanadas, não deixou nada em pé.

Deixo aqui algumas fotografias que coligi na internet, os direitos estão reservados aos seus autores, agradeço que respeitem.

















https://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2020/11/tavira-foi-medonho.html


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2020 às 17:01)

Então aqui deixo os vídeos que fiz durante a passagem da trovoada, há cerca de 1 hora.
Ainda apanhei um flash neste vídeo. Já chovia qualquer coisa, mas não era muito. No entanto, tive de mudar de vista porque o vento intensificou-se de Sul/SE e já me estava a molhar e a entrar água para casa. 

Neste vídeo dá para perceber bem a intensificação da precipitação. Ainda apanhei um flash também.

Autêntica loucura nestes dois vídeos. No primeiro, tive de parar de gravar quando a chuva estava muito forte porque a direção do vento mudou e já me estava a molhar. Bem notável a mudança de direção do vento, como é habitual nestas situações.

Na última atualização:
*14.7mm* em Estremoz.
*8.5mm* em Elvas.

O que aqui passou deixou mais de 10mm, sem sombra de dúvida.
Infelizmente a netatmo deve ter tido problemas e não reportou o valor deixado por esta linha. Tem apenas *3.1mm*, sendo que já acumulou algo mais agora, portanto o valor deve ser dado como perdido. É pena porque assim o acumulado mensal já não bate certo.

A temperatura deu um tombo de 17,7ºC para os *13,2ºC* (atuais).


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2020 às 17:09)

Efeitos desta chuva toda, por aqui:


----------



## aoc36 (6 Nov 2020 às 18:50)

Ai vai mais um round entre Albufeira e Olhao.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Nov 2020 às 18:52)

19mm até ao momento e 25,4mm ontem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2020 às 19:22)

Caiu uma bela chuvada, por aqui.  Vai um gajo ao lixo, começa a ouvir o som dela ao longe e só deu tempo de correr e chegar á porta do prédio e desabar o céu.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2020 às 19:33)

E pelos modelos mais logo o sotavento poderá ter outro "round" de coisa grossa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2020 às 20:01)

Ontem, em Tavira

*Mau tempo causa inundações em vários locais de Tavira*

Junto à pista de ciclismo de Tavira, estrada que vem do Centro Comercial Plaza para o centro
*



*

À porta da pista de ciclismo
*



*

Junto ao Hotel Vila Galé 
*



*

https://postal.pt/sociedade/2020-11-05-Mau-tempo-causa-inundacoes-em-varios-locais-de-Tavira


----------



## vamm (6 Nov 2020 às 20:33)

Depois de horas de acalmia, regressa a chuva moderada a forte


----------



## Agreste (6 Nov 2020 às 20:41)

tornado ou downburst junto à foz do guadiana (portugal e espanha)... ao início da tarde.

alguém confirma?


----------



## vamm (6 Nov 2020 às 20:43)

Encontrei isto de Tavira hoje


----------



## vamm (6 Nov 2020 às 20:51)

Aquele cantinho na fronteira tem mel hoje


----------



## Agreste (6 Nov 2020 às 21:44)

será a última linha de instabilidade... em menos de meia hora estará a lançar trovoadas no litoral centro do algarve.


----------



## Agreste (6 Nov 2020 às 21:47)

apesar do blitzortung não lhe dar grandes disparos.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2020 às 22:28)

Rio Caia com um caudal bem superior ao de hoje de manhã, quando publiquei as fotos. Ainda assim, não deve ter chovido na serra aquilo que choveu aqui senão estaria bem mais cheio.
Água bem suja. Esta foto dá para ter uma ideia de como ia:






No ano passado por esta altura ainda estava tudo bastante seco, portanto está perfeito! 

Entretanto, tenho a relatar um fenómeno de vento bastante agressivo na propriedade dos meus avós ocorrido durante a passagem da trovoada. Segundo relataram, Chapas de zinco foram arrancadas e voaram. É de referir que as mesmas estavam lá aos anos e com pedras bem pesadas por cima para eventualmente, as mesmas não levantarem. Não sei se foi algum mini tornado ou algo do género, mas tudo é possível. Aqui na vila houve algumas quedas de árvores, mas na zona onde vivo o vento não me pareceu assim tão forte para causar tantos danos. Os vídeos que publiquei mostram vento, mas nada de agressivo para tal e o mais significativo foi mesmo a intensidade da precipitação. Enfim, situações localizadas!

*3.4mm* na netatmo. Ou houve alguma falha ou então não passou por lá o grosso da precipitação durante a tarde. *63.3mm* em 3 dias. Segunda fazem-se as contas finais.

A noite segue fresca. *12,9ºC* atuais.


----------



## StormRic (6 Nov 2020 às 22:55)

Time-lapse FHD da reflectividade do radar de Loulé, ontem e hoje:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Nov 2020 às 23:16)

Acumulados na região Sul (*rede NETATMO*):
- Monte Gordo: 26,6 mm
- Tavira: 13,3 mm
- Luz de Tavira: 13,6 mm
- Ilha de Faro: 15 mm
- Almancil: 25,7 mm
- Quarteira: 18,1 mm
- Vilamoura: 20,3 mm
- Albufeira: 53,2 mm
- Porches: 34,9 mm
- Carvoeiro: 38,9 mm
- Ferragudo: 51,1 mm
- Alvor: 38,8 mm
- Lagos: 41,6 mm
- Budens: 18,1 mm
- Monchique: 50,2 mm
- São Bartolomeu de Messines: 68,5 mm
- Santa Bárbara de Nexe: 17,7 mm
- Faz Fato: 13,1 mm
- Villablanca: 16,3 mm
- São Teotónio: 12,5 mm
- Ribeira do Salto: 13,6 mm
- Sines: 13,4 mm
- Santo André: 19,7 mm
- Azinheira de Barros: 18,7 mm
- Carvalhal: 22,1 mm
- Ferreira do Alentejo: 21,5 mm
- Alvito: 28,7 mm
- Vila de Frades: 23,7 mm
- Horta das Figueiras: 28,7 mm
- Arraiolos: 22,7 mm
- Estremoz: 32,8 mm
- Cheles: 6,1 mm
- Casa Branca: 29,2 mm
- Ponte de Sor: 22,0 mm
- Ulme: 19,9 mm
- Canha: 18,7 mm

Ótimos acumulados!


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2020 às 00:52)

Ainda sobre os fenómenos extremos de vento em alguns locais da Região Sul:


----------



## aoc36 (7 Nov 2020 às 00:57)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Acumulados na região Sul (*rede NETATMO*):
> - Monte Gordo: 26,6 mm
> - Tavira: 13,3 mm
> - Luz de Tavira: 13,6 mm
> ...



Albufeira com tanto?! Duvido.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Nov 2020 às 01:57)

Alguns valores me parecem claramente sobre estimados, mas no caso de Albufeira nas últimas 24h até foi onde chegou a chover mais. 
Esse valor de Sao Bartolomeu de messiness me pareceu muito exagerado. O de ferragudo também pois os valores de Portimão até sao baixos!


----------



## Thomar (7 Nov 2020 às 08:21)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Alguns valores me parecem claramente sobre estimados, mas no caso de Albufeira nas últimas 24h até foi onde chegou a chover mais.
> Esse valor de Sao Bartolomeu de messiness me pareceu muito exagerado. O de ferragudo também pois os valores de Portimão até sao baixos!



De facto *esse valor de Ferragudo é exagerado.* 
Mesmo com as diferenças por ser precipitação de origem convectiva, ficam aqui estes dados para consideração:
- na rede IPMA, a estação Portimão aeródromo *32,9mm*, fica a 6km a NW dessa estação de Ferragudo;
- na rede IPMA, a estação Portimão Praia da Rocha *19,9mm*, fica no máximo a 800m a SW dessa estação de Ferragudo.
Ferragudo: *51,1* mm claramente exagerado.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Nov 2020 às 11:27)

Boas
Entretanto no sotavento as barragens de Odeleite e Beliche prosseguem a sua cruzada ganhando metros de forma espectacular... É contínua com muita a entrar!
Entretanto no Barlavento e Algarve central efeitos da chuva quase zero!


----------



## efcm (7 Nov 2020 às 12:05)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Boas
> Entretanto no sotavento as barragens de Odeleite e Beliche prosseguem a sua cruzada ganhando metros de forma espectacular... É contínua com muita a entrar!
> Entretanto no Barlavento e Algarve central efeitos da chuva quase zero!


Existe algum local onde aceder a esses dados?


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2020 às 13:02)

O valor de São Bartolomeu de Messines, não considero que esteja exagerado, se esta estação que fica entre São Bartolomeu de Messines e Silves registou ontem 69.09 mm https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISILVE16/graph/2020-11-6/2020-11-6/daily , não existe assim tanta discrepância e houve muitas células que ao entrarem em terra ganharam maior intensidade.



Thomar disse:


> De facto *esse valor de Ferragudo é exagerado.*
> Mesmo com as diferenças por ser precipitação de origem convectiva, ficam aqui estes dados para consideração:
> - na rede IPMA, a estação Portimão aeródromo *32,9mm*, fica a 6km a NW dessa estação de Ferragudo;
> - na rede IPMA, a estação Portimão Praia da Rocha *19,9mm*, fica no máximo a 800m a SW dessa estação de Ferragudo.
> *Ferragudo: 51,1 mm claramente exagerado*.



Olha que não está exagerado, esta estação em Ferragudo registou ontem 49.51 mm, em linha com a outra estação  netatmo. 

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IFERRA4/graph/2020-11-6/2020-11-6/daily

A única estação que tem valores exagerados é de Albufeira.


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2020 às 18:06)

As serras do sotavento algarvio foram bastante beneficiadas neste evento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2020 às 18:59)

No outro lado da fronteira, em Ayamonte e Cartaya, a destruição causada pelo vento foi mais significativa

*Una potente manga de viento arrasa cultivos en Cartaya y terrazas en Ayamonte*

https://huelvacosta.com/una-potente...a-cultivos-en-cartaya-y-terrazas-en-ayamonte/


*Isla Cristina*



*Ayamonte*


----------



## joralentejano (7 Nov 2020 às 20:25)

Boa Noite,
Aguaceiro ao início da manhã, mas de resto, o dia foi de céu com períodos de muito nublado, mas sem chuva. 




Uma consequência do temporal de ontem...




Ribeira de Arronches bem abastecida.




Final do dia.





*3.2mm* na netatmo, sendo que 2.5mm registaram-se numa altura em que não havia ecos no radar, portanto poderá ter sido um acerto do dia de ontem. Desentupimento do pluviómetro provavelmente. 

*12,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2020 às 21:02)

pequena barragem da corte tabelião (alcoutim) com a descarga de cheia aberta...


----------



## efcm (8 Nov 2020 às 00:47)

Agreste disse:


> pequena barragem da corte tabelião (alcoutim) com a descarga de cheia aberta...


Muito bom quando uma barragem no interior serrano algarvio está cheia e a descarregar em Novembro


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2020 às 17:04)

A tarde segue bem regada aqui por estes lados! Começou com chuva forte por volta das 3 da tarde e agora vai chovendo moderado. Muita água a descer pela estrada. A barreira dos 10mm já deve ter sido ultrapassada...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Nov 2020 às 20:24)

Ao longo da tarde a frente desfez-se em "pedaços", o que fez com que os acumulados a Sul fossem algo díspares de localidade para localidade. Aqui está uma lista de acumulados no Sul, na *rede NETATMO*: 
- Monte Gordo: 5,9 mm
- Faz Fato: 10,5 mm
- Vila Nova de Cacela: 10,4 mm
- Tavira: 6,9 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 19 mm
- Moncarapacho: 5 mm
- Santa Bárbara de Nexe: 5,6 mm
- Almancil: 11,1 mm
- Quinta do Lago: 7,1 mm
- Quatro Estradas: 16,2 mm
- Quarteira: 16,5 mm
- São Bartolomeu de Messines: 14,3 mm
- Porches: 5,6 mm
- Carvoeiro: 5,6 mm
- Ferragudo: 10,5 mm
- Portimão: 17,9 mm
- Praia da Luz: 4,1 mm
- Budens: 8,9 mm
- Bensafrim: 7,9 mm
- Monchique: 18,1 mm
- São Teotónio: 6,4 mm
- Ribeira do Salto: 1,5 mm
- Cercal: 3,7 mm
- Sines: 1,4 mm
- Santo André: 20,2 mm
- Carvalhal: 2,7 mm
- Azinheira de Barros: 2,2 mm
- Alvito: 10,3 mm
- Ferreira do Alentejo: 1,3 mm
- Vila de Frades: 3,8 mm
- Aroche: 2,1 mm
- Villablanca: 2,3 mm
- Cheles: 2,3 mm
- Évora: 9 mm
- Canha: 5,1 mm
- Arraiolos: 9 mm
- Estremoz: 32,3 mm
- Santa Eulália: 10,5 mm
- Casa Branca: 7,1 mm
- Ponte de Sor: 5,6 mm

(*rede IPMA*)
- Mértola: 5,6 mm
- Martinlongo: 3,8 mm
- Neves-Corvo: 2,8 mm
- Amareleja: 1,5 mm

Estas regas são ótimas para a região Sul! Que não demore muito em vir a próxima!!!


----------



## joralentejano (8 Nov 2020 às 20:31)

Boa Noite,
Mais uma boa rega hoje na zona. No caminho entre Portalegre e Arronches todos os cursos de água iam com um caudal bastante elevado e os campos estavam completamente alagados, o que demonstra já alguma saturação até porque os acumulados não foram nada de excecional.
Acumulados diários e o total do evento (que é também o total mensal):
Portalegre: *13.1mm / 62.4mm*
Portalegre (MeteoAlentejo): *12.6mm / 75.6mm*
Netatmo: *10.5mm / 78.4mm*
Elvas: *12mm / 69.5mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *9.6mm / 76.8mm
*
Na estação netatmo, o acumulado anual já ultrapassou os 500mm, estando nos* 513.5mm*.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Nov 2020 às 20:53)

Dia com alguma chuva, a noite segue com nevoeiro bastante cerrado e 13°c.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Nov 2020 às 21:54)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Ao longo da tarde a frente desfez-se em "pedaços", o que fez com que os acumulados a Sul fossem algo díspares de localidade para localidade. Aqui está uma lista de acumulados no Sul, na *rede NETATMO*:
> - Monte Gordo: 5,9 mm
> - Faz Fato: 10,5 mm
> - Vila Nova de Cacela: 10,4 mm
> ...


Onde consegues ver os dados de precipitação da rede netatmo? Eu tento ver mas os dados de precipitação das estações aparecem-me indisponíveis


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2020 às 22:41)

Mas, que bela chuvada que acabou de cair por aqui.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Nov 2020 às 22:55)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Onde consegues ver os dados de precipitação da rede netatmo? Eu tento ver mas os dados de precipitação das estações aparecem-me indisponíveis


Pesquisa na Google por "NETATMO Weathermap". Há uma página inteiramente dedicada aos registos das estações meteorológicas. Basta pressionares na estação que queres escolher e vês logo. 
https://weathermap.netatmo.com/


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Nov 2020 às 00:24)

Boas. 7.2mm nesta zona ontem, a partir de hoje lá vai a chuva embora mais uns dias.  Neste momento 13.2ºC com 98% HR, vento fraco e nuvens baixas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Nov 2020 às 00:25)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Pesquisa na Google por "NETATMO Weathermap". Há uma página inteiramente dedicada aos registos das estações meteorológicas. Basta pressionares na estação que queres escolher e vês logo.
> https://weathermap.netatmo.com/


Muito obrigado. Não me estava a mostrar, agora já deu.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Nov 2020 às 11:58)

Boas, chuva por aqui, nem estava à espera! Chove moderado com 2mm até ao momento e rate de 34 mm/h.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2020 às 13:10)

Bom dia,

O sol já vai brilhando e agora teremos uma pausa de uns dias sem chuva.
Mas este evento rendeu bem... tenho um total acumulado de 52mm em Carvoeiro e 58mm no Sítio das Fontes. Nada mau, boas quantidades de chuva, sem ser em demasia para causar estragos. Agora venham mais eventos similares.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Nov 2020 às 12:07)

E pronto regresso à manga curta! Por mais que tente não consigo andar de camisola. A temperatura ambiente assim o diz a rondar os 20°c. Vamos ver senão dura muito mas também não acredito que venha algo já para o próximo fim de semana. Vamos ter de esperar mais!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Nov 2020 às 12:37)

E pronto ai vem o verão de S. Martinho e agora que passamos o período de transição os modelos tornam se mais fidedignos e assim sendo maiores chances das previsões sazonais acertarem. 
Para já os próximos 15 dias prometem tempo seco e bem ameno. 
A roupa de verão continua presente  no dia a dia.
Magníficas recuperações das barragens do sotavento. 
No Barlavento e Algarve Central são bem mais modestas!


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Nov 2020 às 23:31)

Boas, belo Verão de São Martinho sim senhora... 16.5ºC com 62% HR e vento moderado, constante de NE.  O costume portanto.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Nov 2020 às 15:02)

Acabaram de cair umas pingas, deu para molhar ligeiramente a estrada.


----------



## Thomar (13 Nov 2020 às 16:13)

Vai chuviscando no Algarve, Lagoa (Sitio das Fontes) *0,5mm*, Serra de Monchique (Casais) *2,3mm* (dados rede wunderground).

Radar IPMA:


----------



## srr (13 Nov 2020 às 16:13)

No radar pontinho amarelo na zona de lagos ?

Pessoal do sul, já chove por ai ?


----------



## vamm (13 Nov 2020 às 16:30)

srr disse:


> No radar pontinho amarelo na zona de lagos ?
> 
> Pessoal do sul, já chove por ai ?


Por aqui não, céu completamente nublado e muito escuro a sul


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2020 às 16:45)

Por aqui, já chove, pingas grossas e rua molhada.


----------



## vamm (13 Nov 2020 às 17:33)

Chuva fraca, nada de especial


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2020 às 19:16)

Por aqui, dia de céu nublado com chuva fraca durante a tarde.

Máxima: 21.4ºC
mínima: 14.2ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## Tonton (13 Nov 2020 às 21:47)

Vê-se agora nas Beachcams de Altura, Vilamoura e Alvor que chove copiosamente por lá!!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2020 às 22:34)

Que bela chuvada, por aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2020 às 23:27)

Sagres até às 22 h, acumulou 6.8 mm. Veremos, o que traz aquela linha de instabilidade que está a entrar pelo Barlavento. 

O sat24 mostra alguma actividade eléctrica a S de Sagres..


----------



## trovoadas (14 Nov 2020 às 11:33)

Bom dia,

Esta madrugada ainda ouvi uns períodos de chuva forte aqui por Loulé. Pelo radar a instabilidade parece que foi circunscrita ao Algarve central, litoral/barrocal. Mais para o interior pouco deve ter chovido.
Para o ínicio de temporada não estamos mal mas falta ainda muita precipitação. Esperemos que a estabilidade atmosférica não dure muito tempo!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Nov 2020 às 11:39)

É estranho que até agora ninguém tenha comentado pois os acumulados no Algarve até nem foram nada maus neste evento, o problema é que a partir de hoje sabe-se lá quando é que volta a chuva!  

(rede NETATMO)
- Faz Fato: 12,0 mm
- Monte Gordo: 6,1 mm
- Vila Nova de Cacela: 8,4 mm
- Tavira: 6,4 mm
- Monte Espírito Santo: 7,9 mm
- Santo Estêvão: 7,2 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 16,6 mm
- São Brás de Alportel: 13,7 mm
- Moncarapacho: 15,8 mm
- Olhão: 14,4 mm
- Ilha do Farol: 18,8 mm
- Faro: 10 mm
- Quinta do Lago: 13,6 mm

(rede IPMA)
- Monchique: 5,7 mm
- Aljezur: 3,9 mm
- Sagres: 14,8 mm
- Alvor: 6,9 mm
- Praia da Rocha: 5,7 mm
- Albufeira: 12,4 mm
- Martinlongo: 3,4 mm
- Mértola: 0,6 mm
- Almodôvar: 4,8 mm
- Zambujeira: 2 mm
- São Teotónio: 1,8 mm

Os acumulados são o total do evento e não o total diário, atenção!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2020 às 12:33)

Bom dia,
Por Arronches, alguma chuva durante a manhã, na generalidade fraca. A sul daqui ao início da manhã passou um eco mais intenso e os acumulados são mais elevados devido a isso.

Netatmo: *7mm*
Elvas: *7.4mm*
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *6.2mm*
Portalegre: *1.2mm*

Apareceu uma estação wunderground perto da pequena localidade de Nave Fria, mesmo no meio da serra, a pouco mais de 10km daqui. Aparentemente é fiável e era bom que fosse uma estação para durar. 
Tem *4.6mm* acumulados.

Neste momento, céu muito nublado e está abafado. *18,1ºC* e 94% hr.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2020 às 13:02)

Boas, por aqui, a noite foi de chuva, sendo principalmente forte entre 1h e as 2 h da manhã (acumulou 13 mm), o acumulado foi de 16 mm e ontem foi de 2 mm, ou seja, 18 mm no total.

Total mensal nos 70 mm e a média dos últimos 13 anos é de 69.8 mm, portanto dentro da média.


----------



## comentador (14 Nov 2020 às 13:26)

Boa tarde, em Alvalade Sado caíu 1 mm. E no Domingo passado 1 mm. Tivemos até agora 2 dias de chuva, o de 20 de Outubro e o 6 de Novembro, apesar de ter chovido bem nesses 2 dias, continuamos com o problema da seca que de ano para ano está a piorar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2020 às 13:44)

Mais um aguaceiro, por aqui.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2020 às 16:05)

Boas,
Por aqui uns chuviscos, nada de especial, mais valia não ter caído nada, assim sempre dava para colher as azeitonas.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2020 às 18:25)

Boas,
Durante a tarde praticamente não choveu. No entanto, foi preciso ir fazer uma pequena caminhada para surgirem alguns aguaceiros fracos. Nada de especial, apenas deram para molhar a estrada e refrescar um pouco a cara. 
Outono no seu esplendor:





Céu ameaçador, mas mais limpo ao longe, no horizonte para Leste, como se houvesse uma linha a separar.




Aguaceiros a aproximarem-se.













*16,8ºC* atuais e 96% de hr.


----------



## aoc36 (14 Nov 2020 às 19:00)

Apanhei por acaso isto da varanda: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2020 às 19:34)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e com aguaceiros.

Máxima: 20.7ºC
mínima: 14.4ºC

Precipitação: 20 mm


----------



## João Pedro (14 Nov 2020 às 20:13)

aoc36 disse:


> Apanhei por acaso isto da varanda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O efeito visual é espetacular; parece um "mega tornado"!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2020 às 23:02)

Por volta das 20:30h caiu um bom aguaceiro. Ainda rendeu *1.3mm* na nova estação wunderground. *5.9mm* no total de hoje. 

Agora vai ficando nevoeiro e os restantes valores nem se alteram, típico de situações mais tropicais.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Nov 2020 às 12:51)

Boas... nada de mais a relatar por aqui nos últimos dias... 1.0mm ontem. Agora 19.8ºC com 80% de humidade, Alentejo tropical. 

@joralentejano Parece haver uma nova estação na Esperança no Wunderground... infelizmente não parece ter dados muito fiáveis...
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IARRON6


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Nov 2020 às 14:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece haver uma nova estação na Esperança no Wunderground... infelizmente não parece ter dados muito fiáveis...



Local interessante para registos, dada a orografia do local (área plana, num pequeno planalto, com a linha montanhosa das Serras do Rei Santo e do Cavaleiro a servir de "escudo", mas aberta aos efeitos do vento oriundo do interior da península) e com inversões interessante, pois vi geadas bastante intensas nesse sítio.
@SpiderVV possivelmente esteja ainda em testes. Não há uma forma de contactares através da rede da wunderground o utilizador e, com o ingresso no fórum, dar-lhe dicas para a adequação da estação e termos dados fidedignos??


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2020 às 18:24)

Boa Noite,
Nevoeiro matinal, mas no geral, o dia foi bastante ameno e com algumas nuvens.
Umas fotos de um passeio que fiz hoje:








Flores amarelas em muitos locais, derivado destas temperaturas amenas.











Máx: *22,6ºC*
Min: *15,8ºC*

Atual de *17,9ºC*.
____________________


SpiderVV disse:


> @joralentejano Parece haver uma nova estação na Esperança no Wunderground... infelizmente não parece ter dados muito fiáveis...
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IARRON6


Sim, ontem reparei e até fiz referência à mesma nos meus posts. Em termos de precipitação e temperatura os valores não me parecem estar errados, mas os do vento e pressão atmosférica estão. A estação é recente e ainda deve estar em fase de testes, penso que seja de uma pousada ou algo do género como é o caso da netatmo que tenho como referência. Junto à Barragem também há uma estação, mas infelizmente já existe há algum tempo e ainda tem muitos valores incorretos, umas vezes regista precipitação, outras não, enfim.
Normalmente sigo estas estações mais por causa dos valores da precipitação, para ter uma ideia, e esta estação da Esperança era perfeita porque está mais perto e quase à mesma latitude, ou seja, muitas vezes o que passa por aqui, passa por lá.  Terá sempre o efeito da orografia em muitas situações, mas ainda assim as discrepâncias não devem ser tão grandes como acontece com Portalegre.
Vamos vendo a evolução da mesma!


----------



## joralentejano (16 Nov 2020 às 18:10)

Boas,
Nevoeiro desde ontem à noite que persistiu em altitude até ao início da tarde. Mal o sol apareceu, fico bem ameno.




Há alguns anos que não via este ribeiro correr nesta altura.




Algumas nuvens altas durante a tarde:













Máx: *19,4ºC*

A mínima era de 14,6ºC. No entanto, com o céu mais limpo e ausência de vento há inversão e já está nos *13,9ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Ruk@ (17 Nov 2020 às 01:22)

Estava a dar uma vista de olhos da live da praia de Vilamoura e para meu espanto, pelas imagens de vídeo para lá está a a chover torrencialmente... no IPMA, accuweather e Windy dizem que está céu limpo... 

https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/vilamoura/


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Nov 2020 às 01:25)

Ruk@ disse:


> Estava a dar uma vista de olhos da live da praia de Vilamoura e para meu espanto, pelas imagens de vídeo para lá está a a chover torrencialmente... no IPMA, accuweather e Windy dizem que está céu limpo...
> 
> https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/vilamoura/


Não é chuva, é nevoeiro que vês nas imagens da câmara.


----------



## Ruk@ (17 Nov 2020 às 01:30)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Não é chuva, é nevoeiro que vês nas imagens da câmara.



Nevoeiro e vento?

Parece chuva torrencial...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2020 às 17:02)

Boas,
Dia de nevoeiro persistente que só há uns minutos é que se dissipou na totalidade por aqui, mas já não dá para aquecer o ambiente. Posto isto, a temperatura máxima ficou longe dos 21/22ºC previstos. Amanhã e quinta é que deve aquecer bem.

Nevoeiro bastante denso e estava tudo bastante molhado de manhã. Acumulados de 0.3/0.4mm nas estações das redondezas. 

Máx: *16,4ºC*
Min: *9,7ºC*

8,2ºC de mínima na nova estação wunderground. Estava a descer bem, mas a inversão foi interrompida pelo nevoeiro, tal como aqui. Parece ser um local com potencial para boas mínimas.

*14,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Nov 2020 às 17:18)

Todo o dia deu para ver o nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas daqui, mas aqui abriu e bem o sol.   Máxima de 20.2ºC e mínima de 12.1ºC, sempre com a HR relativamente alta.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2020 às 17:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Todo o dia deu para ver o nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas daqui, mas aqui abriu e bem o sol.   Máxima de 20.2ºC e mínima de 12.1ºC, sempre com a HR relativamente alta.


Impressionante o facto de a humidade ter descido até aos 36% durante a madrugada na EMA, enquanto que por exemplo por aqui, estava nevoeiro cerrado. Em 2 horas baixou de 92% para esse valor. Nestas situações, a cidade fica sempre rodeada de nevoeiro e nos invernos marcados pela estabilidade, tantas vezes que aqui em Arronches não vimos o sol durante dias e depois em Portalegre está céu limpo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Nov 2020 às 17:58)

joralentejano disse:


> Parece ser um local com potencial para boas mínimas.



As geadas naquele local costumam ser intensas, dada a orografia (planalto) e a existência de alguns cursos de água 
Mas creio que, ao estar condicionado e desabrigado perante ventos de NE e E, serão fenómenos escassos nessa localização.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2020 às 19:00)

Dias Miguel disse:


> As geadas naquele local costumam ser intensas, dada a orografia (planalto) e a existência de alguns cursos de água
> Mas creio que, ao estar condicionado e desabrigado perante ventos de NE e E, serão fenómenos escassos nessa localização.


Sim, ontem já andei a ver onde poderia estar a estação. Pela localização no wunderground, dá a entender que está no descampado entre a casa e a estrada.
As caraterísticas do local até podem ser parecidas com as que tenho aqui. Com entrada frias, principalmente continentais, a inversão é sempre interrompida pelo vento de leste que acaba por se intensificar ao longo da noite. Normalmente não registo as mínimas mais baixas nos dias em que é suposto fazer mais frio, mas sim nos dias seguintes. Muitas vezes também registo mínimas mais baixas em situações de grande estabilidade, como aquela que tivemos (por exemplo) na 1 ª quinzena de Janeiro de 2019 em que praticamente todos os dias registei mínimas negativas. Vamos ver se será assim ou não.

Entretanto, vai-se formando nevoeiro novamente por aqui. *12,5ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2020 às 12:01)

Bom, isto está mais para dia de Primavera do que de Outono... 21.9 graus aqui na zona baixa da cidade, mesmo a EMA na serra já vai quase nos 20. Para a noite que vem dá vento com rajadas de NE, portanto primavera total...


----------



## belem (18 Nov 2020 às 12:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bom, isto está mais para dia de Primavera do que de Outono... 21.9 graus aqui na zona baixa da cidade, mesmo a EMA na serra já vai quase nos 20. Para a noite que vem dá vento com rajadas de NE, portanto primavera total...



Qual a diferença de temperaturas entre o Outono e a Primavera por aí?


----------



## Crazyrain (18 Nov 2020 às 12:47)

Eu sempre pensei que o outono tinha imensas semelhanças com a primavera.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Nov 2020 às 22:24)

Dia quente para a época, a meio da tarde ainda chegaram cair umas pingas, mas nada acumulou.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2020 às 02:28)

Uma bela mistela de massas de ar que para aqui vai, o vento está muito mais fraco do que o previsto, e constantemente a virar, portanto a temperatura e humidade são igualmente uma montanha russa.  19.5ºC com vento fraco predominantemente do quadrante Leste.

Não me lembro de ter uma temperatura tão alta a esta hora em Novembro...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2020 às 13:56)

belem disse:


> Qual a diferença de temperaturas entre o Outono e a Primavera por aí?


As temperaturas atuais são um bocado altas para a 2ª quinzena de novembro. No entanto, as temperaturas previstas a partir de sábado é que já são dentro do normal para esta altura.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2020 às 21:07)

Boa Noite,
Dia de céu limpo e bem ameno, mais parecia que se estava em abril. Com este tempo anticiclónico, o normal por esta altura era começarem a aparecer as primeiras geadas.

Máx: *23,5ºC*
Min: *10,7ºC*

*14,1ºC* atuais. O vento de leste cessou na última hora e está a descer a bom ritmo.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2020 às 17:55)

Boas,
Devido ao vento de Leste que se intensificou durante a noite, a mínima não foi nada de baixa. Vamos lá ver se nas próximas noites as mínimas já são um bocado mais decentes para esta altura.
Entretanto, o dia foi mais uma vez de céu limpo e temperatura amena.




Muita água! 

















Máx:* 22,1ºC*
Min: *12,4ºC*

*15,3ºC* atuais. Se não aparecer vento, é bem provável que a mínima seja batida.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2020 às 20:53)

Boas. Dia que faz lembrar o mês de Abril e não Novembro. Passei a maior parte do dia na Serra de São Mamede e estava-se bem até de t-shirt, com algum vento mais fresco nas zonas de maior altitude. De volta a casa, sigo com 16.6ºC e vento fraco e variável, tal como a temperatura. Mínima de 14.9ºC às 20:31, máxima de 21.6ºC às 14:34.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2020 às 21:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e ameno.

Máxima: 22.4ºC
mínima: 13.4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2020 às 21:29)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia de céu limpo, mas um pouco mais fresco que os anteriores, especialmente durante a noite. Temperatura numa constante subida e descida devido ao vento, tanto neste momento, como durante a madrugada. 

Máx: *19,8ºC*
Min: *8,1ºC*

Atual de *8,5ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2020 às 23:25)

Boas, aqui vai uma dança maluca de massas de ar...  O meu prédio está a uma altitude ligeiramente menor do que o prédio que tem a outra estação aqui perto, portanto essa estação a 150m daqui está com quase 14ºC e vento fraco a moderado de E, e aqui 10.5ºC com vento fraco ou mesmo nulo e variável de E ou S.

Máxima de 18.1ºC (14:48) e mínima de 9.7ºC às 22:11 durante um período de inversão.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Nov 2020 às 08:47)

Bom dia

Manhã de chuva, sempre moderada a forte durante a viagem até Arronches. Creio que o resto do dia promete ser um dia bem chuvoso e espero que as previsões se concretizem. Continua a ser necessária a recuperação freática e das barragens para armazenagem em épocas mais secas.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2020 às 09:07)

*32.9mm* em Olhão na última hora.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2020 às 11:21)

Mais uma boa rega pelo Alto Alentejo. Esperemos que as previsões para os próximos tempos se mantenham, pois agora toda a chuva que cair vai parar aos cursos de água, o que é excelente para as barragens.

Acumulados de hoje (até ao momento):
Portalegre: *14.2mm*
Netatmo: *12.4mm*
Elvas: *15.8mm*

O acumulado da estação de Portalegre é até ás 9h porque na atualização das 10h muitas estações não apareceram, incluído essa.
A netatmo ultrapassou os 100mm. Está nos *100.2mm*. Ano hidrológico a correr bem até a momento, com *199mm*.

Entretanto, a estação na Esperança tem um acumulado de *34mm*. Ao início pensei que pudesse ser erro, mas ao analisar as imagens de radar já não tenho dúvidas do acumulado.
Ora vejamos:
Ás 04:50h passou por lá um eco amarelo e nos minutos seguintes continuaram a passar ecos intensos.





Entre as 06h e as 07h, voltou a registar mais um pico de precipitação.




Entre as 08h e as 08:30h voltou a registar outro pico de precipitação com a passagem da parte mais intensa da frente. Imagens de radar mostram ecos amarelos na zona. A estação está localizada a E/NE de Arronches.


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2020 às 11:38)

Acumulados genericamente entre os 20 e os 40 mm esta manhã no litoral do sotavento. A média do mês deve estar feita. Faltam cerca de 100 mm para fazer a média do trimestre. Nos últimos 15 anos quase todos os meses de Dezembro foram secos, e essa é uma das principais razões para a crise nas barragens. Chove mais na Primavera, quando os dias são mais longos e mais quentes.


----------



## comentador (25 Nov 2020 às 13:45)

Boa tarde, Alvalade do Sado caíram 15,0 mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2020 às 13:49)

joralentejano disse:


> *32.9mm* em Olhão na última hora.



Foram 40 minutos de chuva diluviana, com trovoada frequente e forte, com 2 minutos de granizo com umas valentes rajadas de vento, pensei cá para mim, só faltava um tornado e estava o bolo completo () nem saí da caminha e como se costuma dizer ia sendo o fim do mundo em cuecas. 

Com muitas inundações na zona baixa da cidade. 

Levo 41 mm acumulados, até ao momento, nessa hora registei 34 mm. . . 

Esta estação no concelho de Olhão mostra bem a intensidade dela https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOLHO4


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Nov 2020 às 13:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Entretanto, a estação na Esperança tem um acumulado de *34mm*



A diferença que faz a orografia em 5 kms em linha recta relativamente a Arronches . Irei gostar de ver também os registos relativamente às temperaturas


----------



## trovoadas (25 Nov 2020 às 14:48)

O sotavento está "forte" este Outono!
Basta ver a recuperação de praticamente 15% da barragem de Odeleite e ainda sem contar com este evento que parece ter sido também mais intenso a sotavento.
 O maior déficit está agora na região sul-oeste/sudoeste. Entretanto os próximos tempos prometem mais qualquer coisa...e agora é que começa a surtir efeito pois os terrenos estão, em muitos locais em vias de ou já em C.C.


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2020 às 14:58)

trovoadas disse:


> O sotavento está "forte" este Outono!
> Basta ver a recuperação de praticamente 15% da barragem de Odeleite e ainda sem contar com este evento que parece ter sido também mais intenso a sotavento.
> O maior déficit está agora na região sul-oeste/sudoeste. Entretanto os próximos tempos prometem mais qualquer coisa...e agora é que começa a surtir efeito pois os terrenos estão, em muitos locais em vias de ou já em C.C.



Para lá de Huelva também há um grande défice. A chuva tem caído com maior intensidade entre Huelva e Faro.


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2020 às 16:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta estação no concelho de Olhão mostra bem a intensidade dela https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOLHO4



É um valor espectacular, *34,8 mm em 30 minutos, *entre as 7:14 e as 7:44, segundo o registo dessa estação. 
Em hora de ponta, ainda por cima.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2020 às 17:28)

Olhão junto ao cat (antigo centro de saúde- rua de Olivença)


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2020 às 18:30)

20mm por aqui, por agora tudo calmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2020 às 18:53)

*Imagens do Radar de Loulé desta manhã: 7h10 7h30 *

*7h10*






*7h20*






*7h30*






Pena, não ter as imagens dinâmicas do radar.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Nov 2020 às 19:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Imagens do Radar de Loulé desta manhã: 7h10 7h30 *
> 
> *7h10*
> 
> ...



Das 6h55 até às 7h35 de 5 em 5 minutos:


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2020 às 19:42)

guimeixen disse:


> Das 6h55 até às 7h35 de 5 em 5 minutos:



Obrigado.


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2020 às 22:45)

Segundo familiares, chuva torrencial em Cacela e Manta Rota.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2020 às 22:47)

Valente carga de água, por aqui, até faz fumo. 

Já parou, é uma pequena mancha no radar, que passou aqui por cima.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Nov 2020 às 22:47)

frederico disse:


> Segundo familiares, chuva torrencial em Cacela e Manta Rota.


Está a cair torrencialmente aqui em Manta Rota. Confirmo


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2020 às 23:30)

Um trovão forte agora.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Nov 2020 às 00:18)

Ótimos acumulados a Sul, mais uma vez! 

(rede NETATMO)
- Monte Gordo: 32,42 mm 
- Faz Fato: 15,45 mm
- Tavira: 31,4 mm
- Luz de Tavira: 23,8 mm
- Santa Catarina da Fonte do Bispo: 20,02 mm
- Ilha de Faro: 19,7 mm
- São Brás de Alportel: 8,48 mm
- Almancil: 19,39 mm
- Quarteira: 9,8 mm 
- Carvoeiro: 7,17 mm
- Ferragudo: 12,42 mm
- Bensafrim: 36,66 mm
- Budens: 32,02 mm
- Villablanca: 18,58 mm

(rede IPMA)
- São Teotónio: 27,1 mm
- Zambujeira: 26,5 mm
- Foia: 6,6 mm
- Neves-Corvo: 16,8 mm
- Martinlongo: 14,5 mm
- Mértola: 16,8 mm
- Amareleja: 14,5 mm
- Beja: 9,5 mm
- Alvalade: 11,9 mm
- Sines: 16,8 mm
- Viana do Alentejo: 8,9 mm
- Oriola: 19,6 mm
- Évora: 15,6 mm
- Estremoz: 10,3 mm
- Mora: 22,9 mm
- Pegões: 50,5 mm
- Ponte de Sor: 25,5 mm
- Portalegre: 24,1 mm
- Elvas: 18,8 mm

A ver se a Bravura enche!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2020 às 12:42)

Por aqui, o dia de ontem acabou com 47 mm e hoje ainda não acumulou embora tenha chuviscado de vez em quando, veremos o que nos reserva a tarde.

Está briol com apenas 14.8ºC.


----------



## Maniche94 (26 Nov 2020 às 12:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, o dia de ontem acabou com 47 mm e hoje ainda não acumulou embora tenha chuviscado de vez em quando, veremos o que nos reserva a tarde.
> 
> Está briol com apenas 14.8ºC.


Um briol com 15°c?
Vocês sabem lá o que é frio.


----------



## boneli (26 Nov 2020 às 13:13)

Maniche94 disse:


> Um briol com 15°c?
> Vocês sabem lá o que é frio.



O campeão aqui da zona que é o único sabe o que é frio...um pouco mais de humildade a escrever ficava-lhe muito bem.


----------



## frederico (26 Nov 2020 às 13:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, o dia de ontem acabou com 47 mm e hoje ainda não acumulou embora tenha chuviscado de vez em quando, veremos o que nos reserva a tarde.
> 
> Está briol com apenas 14.8ºC.



Tem estado a acumular a Leste de Tavira, em Cacela, VRSA, Odeleite, Alcoutim.


----------



## Maniche94 (26 Nov 2020 às 13:58)

boneli disse:


> O campeão aqui da zona que é o único sabe o que é frio...um pouco mais de humildade a escrever ficava-lhe muito bem.


Nem merece resposta.
Passe bem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2020 às 16:15)

Esta estação aqui a uns 5 kms a NE de mim, já leva mais de 20 mm, apanhou com a célula mesmo em cima. https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOLHO4

Impressionante, a temperatura ronda os 9/10ºC nas estações pela zona.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Nov 2020 às 16:27)

Entrada de Castro Marim


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2020 às 16:42)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Entrada de Castro Marim



Por um lado, parece-me ser a entrada vinda do cruzamento da Praia Verde, por outro lado parece-me ser a entrada vinda de VRSA, mesmo olhando para o castelo fiquei na dúvida.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Nov 2020 às 16:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por um lado, parece-me ser a entrada vinda do cruzamento da Praia Verde, por outro lado parece-me ser a entrada vinda de VRSA, mesmo olhando para o castelo fiquei na dúvida.


É a entrada da A22 para Castro Marim


----------



## Leiga (26 Nov 2020 às 16:50)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> É a entrada da A22 para Castro Marim


Saída do IC27


----------



## Maniche94 (26 Nov 2020 às 16:54)

Em alguns sítios do país, não pode chover um bocadinho mais, e fica tudo inundado, depois pensam que choveu muito.
Esses sistemas de escoamento...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2020 às 16:58)

Que grande vendaval, por aqui e chuva torrencial, lá vai Olhão andar de barco. 

@Gil_Algarvio , obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## 1337 (26 Nov 2020 às 17:30)

É estranho Castro Marim estar assim feito num lago, olhando parao s acumulados da estação


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2020 às 17:44)

1337 disse:


> É estranho Castro Marim estar assim feito num lago, olhando parao s acumulados da estação


A julgar pelos valores horários, eu diria que o pluviómetro está entupido.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2020 às 17:50)

1337 disse:


> É estranho Castro Marim estar assim feito num lago, olhando parao s acumulados da estação



O pluviómetro de Castro Marim apresenta anomalia nos dados.

Já existem várias situações de inundações nos concelhos de Olhão e Faro.

Ontem, foi assim, com o túnel quase cheio.

https://videos.impresa.pt/postal/20...ea1dc_cheias-olhacc83o3-20201125.mp4/net_wide

O "barco" da carreira para Faro

https://videos.impresa.pt/postal/20...d549dd_cheias-olhacc83o-20201125.mp4/net_wide

Notícia https://postal.pt/sociedade/2020-11-26-Inundacoes-em-Olhao-condicionam-transito-automovel


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2020 às 17:56)

Começa a trovejar e chove copiosamente.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Nov 2020 às 18:12)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Entrada de Castro Marim


Tem chovido bem para esses lados! Conheço bem essa zona e não parece ser fácil ficar assim. Os terrenos magros que curcundam a zona já não aguentam é com mais água e jogam tudo para essa zona baixa.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2020 às 18:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O pluviómetro de Castro Marim apresenta anomalia nos dados.
> 
> Já existem várias situações de inundações nos concelhos de Olhão e Faro.
> 
> ...


Será que esse túnel não tem solução para impedir tais inundações?  Se fosse só de vez em quando, ainda vá que não vá, mas sempre que chove um pouco mais, fica inundado. Quando vi o valor superior a 30mm em 1 hora ontem, pensei logo no estado em que terá ficado o túnel.


----------



## frederico (26 Nov 2020 às 18:31)

Ayamonte teve ontem 39.1 mm e hoje tem 28 mm. 

Castro Marim e monte rodeado de canais, linhas de agua, sapais e Salinas para onde escorre a ribeira do Rio Seco. E normal e desejavel que se acumule agua no Inverno. Que ocupem as terras erradas e outra conversa. Os celtiberos viviam no topo do Monte onde esta o Castelo por alguma razao...


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2020 às 18:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por um lado, parece-me ser a entrada vinda do cruzamento da Praia Verde, por outro lado parece-me ser a entrada vinda de VRSA, mesmo olhando para o castelo fiquei na dúvida.



Moss, que isto não há forma de escampar, até já começam a aparecer lagues.


----------



## MikeCT (26 Nov 2020 às 18:49)

Por Faro (cidade) ontem acumulou 33,8mm e hoje ao fim da tarde mais 17,2mm. A temperatura caiu para os 10,6ºC, depois de chegar aos 17,3ºC pela hora de almoço.
 O mês de Novembro segue com 133,8mm


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2020 às 18:51)

Célula forte estacionária sobre Olhão.
*13.1mm* na última hora na estação do IPMA.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2020 às 19:12)

Olhão está um caos completo, existem 15 ocorrências devido a inundaçõe na última hora. 

Carros cheios de água nas garagens aonde moro, a minha sorte foi ter o carro na rua, numa rua a descer nunca vi tal coisa, foram quase 2 horas de chuva torrencial sem parar, devido à célula estática.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Nov 2020 às 19:20)

Qualquer coisa de estranho ai nisso de Castro Marim. Olhando as imagens de radar somente se vê algo no radar cerca das 14h00 a 14h30, mas nada que justifique isso. 
VRSA não tem nada de especial registado hoje, ayamonte também nada de especial, Tavira tb não... 
A zona mais atingida hoje sobretudo está tarde e a zona de Faro é Olhão!


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2020 às 19:23)

Acumulado a subir em flecha nesta estação a NE de Olhão. Publico o post com *68.6mm*, há menos de 5 minutos tinha 63mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2020 às 19:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Olhão está um caos completo, existem 15 ocorrências devido a inundaçõe na última hora.
> 
> Carros cheios de água nas garagens aonde moro, a minha sorte foi ter o carro na rua, numa rua a descer nunca vi tal coisa, foram quase 2 horas de chuva torrencial sem parar, devido à célula estática.



Ora cá está. Impressionante.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2020 às 19:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Célula forte estacionária sobre Olhão.
> *13.1mm* na última hora na estação do IPMA.


Mais* 26.4mm* das 18h ás 19h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2020 às 19:54)

@joralentejano , por falar em túnel, aonde está ele?






Foto: Paula Vaz (via Facebook)


Só, lembrar que a baixa-mar foi às 18h10, se fosse com preia-mar, era bem pior.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2020 às 20:28)

Vá lá, os bombeiros chegaram a tempo e a chuva abrandou, só um é que ficou com água dentro, os outros não chegou a entrar por pouco. 

A estação a NE daqui, leva 81 mm, impressionante. . 

Continua a aumentar as ocorrências no concelho:


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2020 às 20:53)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Qualquer coisa de estranho ai nisso de Castro Marim. Olhando as imagens de radar somente se vê algo no radar cerca das 14h00 a 14h30, mas nada que justifique isso.
> VRSA não tem nada de especial registado hoje, ayamonte também nada de especial, Tavira tb não...
> A zona mais atingida hoje sobretudo está tarde e a zona de Faro é Olhão!


É pena que a EMA de Castro Marim não esteja a funcionar correctamente, porque entre as 12h30 e as 15h30 o radar mostra sempre bastante precipitação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2020 às 20:59)

Este vídeo junto ao túnel, mostra bem porque enche, a água vai toda parar lá


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2020 às 22:11)

*Almargem em Tavira*

https://videos.impresa.pt/postal/20...-tavira-inundaccca7acc83o-cheias.mp4/net_wide

Mesma zona de ontem em Olhão


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2020 às 22:18)

Boa Noite,
De volta ao Alentejo! Por Arronches, o dia de ontem foi de chuva e hoje de manhã também choveu de forma razoável. Campos cheios de água e cursos de água bem abastecidos. 
Acumulados de ontem:
Esperança: *40.4mm*
Portalegre: *25.7mm*
Netatmo: *22.7mm*
Elvas: *20.6mm*

Hoje:
Esperança: *12.4mm*
Elvas: *10mm*
Netatmo: *9.6mm*
Portalegre: *6.8mm*

Deixo também os acumulados mensais.
Netatmo: *120.1mm*
Portalegre: *110.7mm*
Elvas: *124.4mm*
Esperança (desde dia 14): *59.7mm*

A média (segundo as normais de 71/2000) em Portalegre é de 114.9mm e em Elvas é de 75.1mm.

Valores muito bons! 

Atual de* 8,8ºC* com algum vento á mistura a originar uma sensação desagradável.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2020 às 23:04)

EN125 cortada entre Olhão e Tavira, devido ao transbordo da Ribeira de Marim. 

Resumo do dia:

Máxima: 14.8ºC
mínima: 9.2ºC
actual: 10.1ºC

Precipitação: 59 mm

Ontem e hoje foram 107 mm, o mês segue com 177 mm. Até 2ª feira, ainda promete cair mais uns mm's. 

Na estação a NE daqui, acumulou 81 mm hoje e 50 mm ontem, ou seja, 131 mm. 

Neste momento, nenhuma cidade algarvia está preparada para estas grandes chuvadas, Albufeira foi o que foi no dia 1 de Novembro de 2015 com mais de 100 mm, Olhão com baixa-mar com cerca de 40 mm em 2 horas, ficou todo alagado, uma chuvada de 100 mm como em Albufeira será um caos, os terrenos que absorviam a água desapareceram e são agora ocupados por prédios e urbanizações na zona alta da cidade, com o declive existente para a baixa pode um dia correr muito mal e depois temos um sistema pluvial que não está dimensionado para estas chuvadas, portanto um dia as coisas poderão ser muito mais graves do que hoje. Não podem é dizer que isto nunca aconteceu porque o Algarve sempre teve este regime torrencial de precipitações, embora nos últimos anos, como não tem ocorrido estas chuvadas, as coisas andassem calmas.

O túnel é o mal menor ainda em Olhão, mete água mas está abaixo do nível do mar e com a escorrência toda para lá, tem aquele resultado, pior é o bairro da cavalinha, junto ao cat, Rua Almirante Reis e muitas outras zonas, coisa que nunca me passou pela cabeça, é passar pela Avenida que dá acesso ao túnel quando chove como hoje, aquilo é um autêntico ribeiro e depois junto ao túnel, a inclinação da Avenida e mais 2 ruas adjacentes, faz uma autêntica avalanche de água.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Nov 2020 às 23:52)

Impressão minha ou as chuvadas de hoje foram extremamente localizadas... 
Nomeadamente zona de Olhão e Castro Marim!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2020 às 23:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vá lá, os bombeiros chegaram a tempo e a chuva abrandou, só um é que ficou com água dentro, os outros não chegou a entrar por pouco.
> 
> A estação a NE daqui, leva 81 mm, impressionante. .
> 
> Continua a aumentar as ocorrências no concelho:



A ocorrência de Cheia, que aparece já no teu printscreen, conta ainda a esta hora com 46 operacionais e 17 meios terrestres.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2020 às 00:57)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2020 às 01:19)




----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2020 às 08:04)

fim do mundo em olhão...
aqui só dei por chover porque o supermercado tinha baldes para apanhar a água do teto.

chove?
deixa chover.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2020 às 16:59)

*Chuva intensa provocou 53 ocorrências em Olhão*

* A chuva intensa que caiu na quinta-feira à noite no concelho de Olhão, no Algarve, causou apenas alguns danos materiais, não havendo feridos a lamentar, informou hoje a Câmara Municipal. *

Em comunicado, a autarquia adiantou que no total foram registadas 53 ocorrências, na sua maioria relacionadas com inundações, no entanto, algumas vias ficaram submersas o que provocou “sérios constrangimentos” na circulação rodoviária.

Em declarações à Lusa, o comandante dos Bombeiros Municipais de Olhão referiu que “houve habitações atingidas”, obrigando os moradores a pernoitar em casas de familiares até que “se estabelecesse a normalidade”, não havendo, no entanto, registo de desalojados.

Segundo Luís Gomes, “até à hora de almoço” de hoje será reposta a circulação no túnel situado junto à estação ferroviária, que ficou inundado devido à força da água, situação que se repete sempre que chove com intensidade.

Questionado pela Lusa sobre a razão pela qual aquele túnel inunda com frequência, o responsável defendeu que a “experiência demonstrou” que o túnel até funciona como “bacia de retenção”, evitando que a “brutalidade de água” siga “pelas avenidas e zona histórica”, algo que poderia ser “dramático”, realçou.

De acordo com a autarquia, a chuva provocou uma “sobrecarga nos sistemas de drenagem artificiais existentes, bem como o transbordo das principais linhas de água”, originando vários episódios de cheias e inundações, com principal incidência no perímetro urbano da cidade.

O fenómeno de precipitação intensa que assolou o concelho entre as 17:00 e as 20:00 de quinta feira, com um pico às 19:00, registou, “um acumulado de precipitação de 47 milímetros”, lê-se ainda na mesma informação.

A intervenção das autoridades permitiu a reabertura de “todas as vias”, mantendo-se apenas interditada a circulação na passagem desnivelada de Olhão, que, segundo a Câmara, “ficará solucionada ainda no decorrer desta manhã”.

Em resposta às ocorrências, estiveram envolvidos meios das juntas de freguesia, empresas municipais, serviços municipais, Polícia Municipal e várias corporações de bombeiros.

Além do Corpo de Bombeiros Municipais de Olhão, acorreram aos locais inundados também os Sapadores de Faro, Faro Cruz-Lusa, de São Brás de Alportel, Albufeira, São Bartolomeu de Messines, Lagoa e Portimão.

À Lusa, fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Faro revelou que Olhão “foi a zona mais afetada”, mas que se registaram ocorrências em “Vila Real, Tavira e Casto Marim”, sobretudo “inundações na via pública, sem danos de maior” que foram resolvidas ainda na quinta-feira.

A chuva começou a cair com intensidade a partir das 17:30 de quinta-feira, acalmando por volta das 21:00, concluiu a mesma fonte.

Fonte: LUSA


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2020 às 18:12)

Como não estava maré cheia, lá veio as alterações climáticas como culpada e fiquei a saber que o túnel é um reservatório de água, toda a cidade está mal desenvolvida tal como aponta o chefe dos Bombeiros, o resto é a natureza e aliás choveu menos do que, por exemplo em Setembro de 2008, o acumulado diário mais elevado é de 71 mm que tive em Setembro de 2008 e que também causou muitos estragos e inundações no concelho de Olhão.

No dia 28 de Novembro de 2006 em Faro entre as 09 e as 10 UTC registaram-se 44.2 mm (29 mm em 10 minutos), Olhão registou 39.5 mm em duas horas, se isto é culpa das alterações climáticas vou ali já venho, se chovesse o que chove no Levante Espanhol com 200/300 mm em poucas horas, até os prédios iam estrada abaixo. 

Este artigo neste blog em Olhão aponta para as várias causas e depois digam que tapando os leitos de cheia também são as alterações climáticas. 

http://olhaolivre.blogspot.com/2020/11/olhao-diluvio-e-irresponsabilidade.html


----------



## joralentejano (27 Nov 2020 às 18:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como não estava maré cheia, lá veio as alterações climáticas como culpada e fiquei a saber que o túnel é um reservatório de água, toda a cidade está mal desenvolvida tal como aponta o chefe dos Bombeiros, o resto é a natureza e aliás choveu menos do que, por exemplo em Setembro de 2008, o acumulado diário mais elevado é de 71 mm que tive em Setembro de 2008 e que também causou muitos estragos e inundações no concelho de Olhão.
> 
> No dia 28 de Novembro de 2006 em Faro entre as 09 e as 10 UTC registaram-se 44.2 mm (29 mm em 10 minutos), Olhão registou 39.5 mm em duas horas, se isto é culpa das alterações climáticas vou ali já venho, se chovesse o que chove no Levante Espanhol com 200/300 mm em poucas horas, até os prédios iam estrada abaixo.
> 
> ...


Sim, localidades muito mal preparadas para situações como a que ocorreu por aí não faltam e não são só as algarvias, Lisboa também é um exemplo e por aí fora. Num vídeo que colocaste ontem gravado junto ao túnel, a estrada que vai lá ter parecia uma autêntica ribeira durante uma enxurrada. Os últimos anos têm sido demasiado calmos e por isso, pensar em mudar alguma coisa para se evitarem problemas de maior calibre como o que ocorreu ontem em Olhão, nem tem sido pensado.
Desde que sigo este fórum e sempre que chove com mais agressividade, vejo posts teus a falar nesse tal túnel que se torna realmente num autêntico reservatório de água.  Em tantos anos, será que nunca se pensou numa estratégia para mitigar o facto de o túnel inundar tão facilmente? Se está abaixo do nível do mar é bastante complicado, mas as consequências disso deviam ter sido pensadas antes de ser construído. É tudo muito bonito enquanto não acontece nada de mau.
Pessoalmente, acredito nas alterações climáticas, mas tenho plena consciência de que chuvas torrenciais sempre ocorreram no Algarve e um pouco por todo o país, basta ver os registos. Devia-se aprender algo com o passado, mas parece que não, muito pelo contrário, caem umas pingas e fica logo tudo inundado.
É como com as secas, as barragens até podiam encher este ano, mas tenho a certeza que não se aprendia nada com estes últimos anos e gastava-se água com fartura na mesma como se houvesse a garantia de que chove todos os anos em grande quantidade.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Nov 2020 às 20:54)

Boa Noite,
Por cá, ainda choveu de forma fraca ao início da manhã. De resto, dia de céu muito nublado, por vezes bastante ameaçador, mas não passou disso.

*0.6mm* acumulados.

Máx: *14,8ºC*
Min: *7,5ºC*

*10,1ºC* e céu pouco nublado neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2020 às 21:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, localidades muito mal preparadas para situações como a que ocorreu por aí não faltam e não são só as algarvias, Lisboa também é um exemplo e por aí fora. Num vídeo que colocaste ontem gravado junto ao túnel, a estrada que vai lá ter parecia uma autêntica ribeira durante uma enxurrada. Os últimos anos têm sido demasiado calmos e por isso, pensar em mudar alguma coisa para se evitarem problemas de maior calibre como o que ocorreu ontem em Olhão, nem tem sido pensado.
> Desde que sigo este fórum e sempre que chove com mais agressividade, vejo posts teus a falar nesse tal túnel que se torna realmente num autêntico reservatório de água.  Em tantos anos, será que nunca se pensou numa estratégia para mitigar o facto de o túnel inundar tão facilmente? Se está abaixo do nível do mar é bastante complicado, mas as consequências disso deviam ter sido pensadas antes de ser construído. É tudo muito bonito enquanto não acontece nada de mau.
> Pessoalmente, acredito nas alterações climáticas, mas tenho plena consciência de que chuvas torrenciais sempre ocorreram no Algarve e um pouco por todo o país, basta ver os registos. Devia-se aprender algo com o passado, mas parece que não, muito pelo contrário, caem umas pingas e fica logo tudo inundado.
> É como com as secas, as barragens até podiam encher este ano, mas tenho a certeza que não se aprendia nada com estes últimos anos e gastava-se água com fartura na mesma como se houvesse a garantia de que chove todos os anos em grande quantidade.



Este Outono é excepcional, já meteu água 4 vezes, uma em Setembro, uma em Outubro e duas em Novembro.  Já diz o ditado. " não há quatro sem cinco"

Outubro e Novembro levam acumulados 247 mm até ao momento, no ano hidrológico 2018/2019 acumulou 246 mm, é a lei da compensação..

Repara, nestas imagens de 1993, 



EN125 dentro de Olhão entre os semáforos e a rotunda do shopping.


----------



## efcm (27 Nov 2020 às 23:16)

Não conheço assim tão bem olhão, mas o túnel não pode ter 2 funções, quando está seco trânsito, quando chove passa a bacia de retenção ainda leva ali uns milhares de M3 

O país está falido e nos tempos próximos não acredito que vá existir t€€mpo para grandes obras, como esventrar a cidade para substituir coletores.


As únicas 2 bacias de retenção de cheias que conheço na zona de Lisboa tem o escoamento mal dimensionado ( demasiado grande)  e nunca servem para reter águas e evitar inundações a jusante.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2020 às 15:45)

Não tarda deve começar a chover, mas a frente já vem desfeita aqui pró interior, pelo que pouca água deve largar.
Temperatura na casa dos 11/12°c.


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2020 às 16:54)

podem retirar os avisos... a frente praticamente não tem atividade.

em Faro quase nada choveu.


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2020 às 17:18)

finalmente chove.


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2020 às 19:19)

uma frente que deixa 3,6mm


----------



## comentador (28 Nov 2020 às 19:53)

Boa noite, a frente de hoje acumulou 1,5 mm em Alvalade do Sado, apagou o pó.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Nov 2020 às 22:27)

Boas,
As previsões já não davam grande coisa para aqui hoje, mas ainda choveu menos do que o previsto.  Acontece!
Portalegre: *1.5mm*
Netatmo: *0.9mm *
Esperança: *0.8mm
*
O dia foi fresco. 

Máx: *13,9ºC*
Min: *4,2ºC*

*10,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2020 às 01:11)

1.6mm aqui, não deu grande coisa mesmo. Algum vento foi o único destaque com rajada máxima de 52 km/h.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Nov 2020 às 01:35)

Hoje fiquei bastante desiludido com a viagem até à margem sul e respetiva travessia Alentejana! Nota-se o verde a despontar e bastante humidade mas não há água em lado nenhum. Os cursos de água estão praticamente secos! Mais a sul o Rio Mira e depois a Ribeira de Odelouca e de Arade no Algarve central tem apenas um fio de água quase impreceptível, ou seja, realidade diametralmente oposta à do sotavento. Hoje foi um flop mas ainda choveu forte uns 5min pelo menos à chegada aqui a Loulé. Esperemos que hajam mais e melhores oportunidades...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Nov 2020 às 09:37)

trovoadas disse:


> Hoje fiquei bastante desiludido com a viagem até à margem sul e respetiva travessia Alentejana! Nota-se o verde a despontar e bastante humidade mas não há água em lado nenhum. Os cursos de água estão praticamente secos! Mais a sul o Rio Mira e depois a Ribeira de Odelouca e de Arade no Algarve central tem apenas um fio de água quase impreceptível, ou seja, realidade diametralmente oposta à do sotavento. Hoje foi um flop mas ainda choveu forte uns 5min pelo menos à chegada aqui a Loulé. Esperemos que hajam mais e melhores oportunidades...


No ano passado por esta altura ainda estava tudo seco a sul de Setúbal, logo até estamos melhores este ano...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2020 às 12:47)

Já chove, por aqui.


----------



## vamm (29 Nov 2020 às 13:41)

Não choveu nada de especial por aqui, mas a célula a NE segue muito bonita


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2020 às 14:15)

Sagres poderá ter uns bons acumulados nos próximos dias, veremos por aqui, o que vai acontecer também, se cair outra em cima de Olhão era giro. 

Eco roxo junto ao Cabo de São Vicente.


----------



## vamm (29 Nov 2020 às 14:26)

A linha que está a entrar vinda de SO/O


----------



## João Pedro (29 Nov 2020 às 14:53)

Grande "tourada" perto de Barrancos


----------



## vamm (29 Nov 2020 às 15:17)

Por aqui estamos numa bolha de sol


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Nov 2020 às 15:19)

vamm disse:


> Por aqui estamos numa bolha de sol


Que belíssima foto 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Nov 2020 às 15:29)

Depois de um dia de sol, o céu começa a ficar nublado, vamos lá ver se aquelas linhas a sul chegam aqui.


----------



## RStorm (29 Nov 2020 às 15:40)

*17,3 mm *acumulados na Amareleja nesta última hora (14h-15h)!


----------



## vamm (29 Nov 2020 às 15:53)

Encontrei este story no instagram do eco roxo que passou há cerca de 1h pela zona de Odemira/VNMilfontes/por ali


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Nov 2020 às 16:42)

Vai chovendo por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2020 às 16:49)

Vai chovendo moderado por Arronches! O suficiente para começar logo a acumular água nos solos, pois já estão saturados.

*5.8mm* na netatmo. *2.5mm* na Esperança.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2020 às 17:07)

Alguma chuva e vento por aqui devido aos restos das células a Sul, mas nada de trovoada.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2020 às 17:34)

Que bem chove! Mais uma bela rega.


Netatmo: *10mm *
Esperança: *7mm*
Campo Maior: *11mm*

Há pouco, esta última estação teve 104mm/h de rate. Aqui o Sudeste do Alto Alentejo tem sido bastante beneficiado este mês. A partir do final da semana, voltarão as entradas que rendem mais em zonas de serra.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2020 às 17:49)

Célula a Leste daqui com trovoada. Grande relâmpago e trovão


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Nov 2020 às 17:50)

Trovão


----------



## srr (29 Nov 2020 às 17:55)

Beja


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2020 às 17:57)

Linha de células a entrarem a leste de Olhão (cidade), mas a passarem pela estação a NE daqui, já leva 5 mm acumulados.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2020 às 18:07)

Bem, então hoje foi dia de colher azeitona!  Até ao início da tarde, ninguém diria que podia chover.
Era este o cenário por volta das 14h:









Ribeira de Caia com um belo caudal! Basta vir umas horas de chuva a sério para os cursos de água apanharem todos uma valente cheia.








Entretanto, a Sul e SE já começavam a surgir bigornas de células que se estavam a formar junto à fronteira:




E passado cerca de 1 hora, começava a ficar ameaçador:








O sol ia aparecendo e lá apareceu um arco-íris.





Ainda se ouviram alguns trovões de células que estavam a passar mais a E/SE, como se pode ver pelas fotos, o céu estava bastante escuro nesse quadrante.
Por volta das 16h começou a chover e apesar de ter sido de forma fraca, foi o suficiente para a estrada de terra batida ficar logo em lama.

*12mm*


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2020 às 18:18)




----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2020 às 18:27)

A situação esteve agreste entre Moura e Barrancos:

Amareleja com mais *10.5mm* das 16h ás 17h.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Nov 2020 às 18:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, então hoje foi dia de colher azeitona!


Eu já acabei a minha na terça-feira.


joralentejano disse:


> Até ao início da tarde, ninguém diria que podia chover.


Bastou-me olhar para o alto da serra de manhã, com um capacete de nevoeiro, normalmente é sinal de chuva.
Entretanto parou de chover aqui.


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2020 às 18:57)

Chuva rija em Cacela e trovoada.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Nov 2020 às 19:02)

Célula espetacular a leste daqui (Azinheiro-Estoi) . Estou vendo a torre e os relâmpagos à luz da lua


----------



## aoc36 (29 Nov 2020 às 19:05)

trovoadas disse:


> Célula espetacular a leste daqui (Azinheiro-Estoi) . Estou vendo a torre e os relâmpagos à luz da lua


Tb vejo de Albufeira, é pena ver só mais o topo da nuvem


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Nov 2020 às 20:02)

Fotos de Altura e Sítio das Cevadeiras. 
Resultado da chuva torrencial e trovoada de há momentos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2020 às 20:13)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Fotos de Altura e Sítio das Cevadeiras.
> Resultado da chuva torrencial e trovoada de há momentos!



Pena, desta vez, não caiu em Olhão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2020 às 20:51)

*Vista de Tavira de uma amiga minha*:


----------



## comentador (29 Nov 2020 às 22:03)

Boa noite, por Alvalade do Sado o evento rendeu apenas 2 mm, ou seja, a chuva TEIMA em não cair nesta zona pelo 5º Inverno consecutivo. DE facto é frustrante, ver chover bastante em todos os lados e aqui passam as nuvens por cima e resume-se sempre a poucas pingas. Continuamos e vamos continuar numa seca que se agrava dia após dia, o Rio Sado e afluentes continuam secos.


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2020 às 22:31)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite, por Alvalade do Sado o evento rendeu apenas 2 mm, ou seja, a chuva TEIMA em não cair nesta zona pelo 5º Inverno consecutivo. DE facto é frustrante, ver chover bastante em todos os lados e aqui passam as nuvens por cima e resume-se sempre a poucas pingas. Continuamos e vamos continuar numa seca que se agrava dia após dia, o Rio Sado e afluentes continuam secos.



Os próximos eventos deverão beneficiar mais essa zona.


----------



## vamm (29 Nov 2020 às 23:09)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite, por Alvalade do Sado o evento rendeu apenas 2 mm, ou seja, a chuva TEIMA em não cair nesta zona pelo 5º Inverno consecutivo. DE facto é frustrante, ver chover bastante em todos os lados e aqui passam as nuvens por cima e resume-se sempre a poucas pingas. Continuamos e vamos continuar numa seca que se agrava dia após dia, o Rio Sado e afluentes continuam secos.


Não sei porque dizes que o Sado está seco. A nascente dele voltou a correr e a barragem da Rocha encheu um pouco com as últimas chuvadas. Só se aí a Alvalade continua a chegar o mesmo fluxo de água de antes, mas as ribeiras estavam todas a correr há pouco tempo


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2020 às 23:09)

Já não deve chover muito mais, o que ainda está a Sul dissipa-se à medida que progride para Norte. O dia de hoje, compensou o de ontem! 
Acumulados:
Campo Maior (MeteoAlentejo): *23.6mm*
Elvas: *18.1mm*
Netatmo: *14.3mm*
Esperança: *14.7mm*
Portalegre: *4.8mm*

Excelente!  

Ambiente fresco!* 9,8ºC* atuais.


----------



## 1337 (29 Nov 2020 às 23:17)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite, por Alvalade do Sado o evento rendeu apenas 2 mm, ou seja, a chuva TEIMA em não cair nesta zona pelo 5º Inverno consecutivo. DE facto é frustrante, ver chover bastante em todos os lados e aqui passam as nuvens por cima e resume-se sempre a poucas pingas. Continuamos e vamos continuar numa seca que se agrava dia após dia, o Rio Sado e afluentes continuam secos.


Alvalade do Sado é aquela estação que diz "Alvalade" no Alentejo a Este de Sines certo?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2020 às 23:54)

1337 disse:


> Alvalade do Sado é aquela estação que diz "Alvalade" no Alentejo a Este de Sines certo?



Sim.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 03:10)

Duas linhas de instabilidade a chegar ao litoral sul do Algarve, uma entrando por Sagres e a outra pelo Sotavento. Esta última com aspecto agressivo, movimento para Norte ou mesmo NNW.







Intensa actividade eléctrica já muito perto da costa de Tavira ou mesmo já em cima.





'Bomba' de *290 kA* às 2:59 a cerca de 30 Km a SSE de Olhão:


















Bom espectáculo!


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 03:39)

Quase em cima de Olhão:











Para quem estiver acordado e com câmara a postos...


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 03:43)

Beachcam de Altura, as descargas são várias por minuto.

Peneco também notável espectáculo.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 03:54)

Em cima de Olhão, mais umas inundações? 






Mas será que alguém ainda consegue dormir na Fuzeta?


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Nov 2020 às 04:00)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 04:03)

PWS de Moncarapacho , entre outras, disparou o acumulado, *17,7 mm*.... *20 mm*...


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 04:10)

Deve estar um belo pandemónio pelo litoral Faro/Olhão/Fuzeta...


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 04:12)

Moncarapacho, *17 mm em 20 minutos*, *26,6 mm* até agora.

Não há estações no litoral...

Eco laranja sobre Olhão:





E mais células a alinharem-se em movimento para NNW, vão entrar bem a Oeste de Faro:


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 04:24)

*34 mm em 40 minutos*, em Moncarapacho.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 04:40)

Não houve aviso de trovoada em sítio algum...












Tudo em movimento para NNW:


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 04:46)

*67 mm em 1 hora*, e continua.

*31 mm*, em 1 hora, também aqui.

Isto vai tudo parar à Fuzeta.

Actual.* 81 mm*. Espero que esta estação tenha algum erro de registo...

Mas até agora os ecos laranja não param de passar ali por cima:








E mais um laranja/vermelho sobre Olhão, deve ser o último.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 05:13)

Está a abrandar em Moncarapacho e bate certo com o radar.

Os *75,2 mm em 1 hora* (das 3:44 às 4:44)  até podem estar correctos, é pena não encontrar outra estação de comparação.
*82,0 mm* acumulado total de hoje até às 4:59.

*134,4 mm de rain rate*, às 4:34, momento em que nos *5 minutos anteriores caíram 12,7 mm* !












O litoral para Leste de Faro já está liberto de precipitação. Muita água ainda está e vai cair na Serra.


----------



## aoc36 (30 Nov 2020 às 05:34)

Por Albufeira e trovada a trás de trovoada. Chove moderadamente


----------



## aoc36 (30 Nov 2020 às 05:56)

Grande chuvada! Continua a trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 05:57)

*31,5 mm* e *29,7 mm* em duas estações de Quarteira.

31,4 mm nesta.

Valores às 6:00.

Bom dia...


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2020 às 06:22)

Na última meia-hora está a cair uma grande chuvada, com muito vento e ouvem-se roncos ao longe.


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2020 às 08:03)

bom dia.
madrugada de aguaceiros fortes com trovoadas.

Faro sem problemas.


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2020 às 08:31)

Continua a chover bem e o vento também continua a marcar presença. Belas horinhas de chuva


----------



## trovoadas (30 Nov 2020 às 08:54)

Chuvada épica por Loulé! À mais de meia hora com trovoada forte e constante.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2020 às 08:57)

Hoje no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo o dia tem sido ótimo ao nível da chuva e parece-me que é para continuar. Na rede NETATMO há acumulados de entre 30 a 40 mm na zona central do Algarve e os acumulados noutras zonas da região deverão aumentar nas próximas horas pois parece que a convecção está a intensificar-se. 

No Baixo Alentejo os acumulados também não estão nada maus, sobretudo na zona de Ourique/Almodôvar/Castro Verde: 
(rede IPMA)
- Neves-Corvo: 14,6 mm
- Beja: 2,1 mm
- Alvalade: 5,6 mm
- Sines: 1,6 mm
- Zambujeira: 1,1 mm
- São Teotónio: 1,1 mm


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2020 às 09:08)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Hoje no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo o dia tem sido ótimo ao nível da chuva e parece-me que é para continuar. Na rede NETATMO há acumulados de entre 30 a 40 mm na zona central do Algarve e os acumulados noutras zonas da região deverão aumentar nas próximas horas pois parece que a convecção está a intensificar-se.
> 
> No Baixo Alentejo os acumulados também não estão nada maus, sobretudo na zona de Ourique/Almodôvar/Castro Verde:
> (rede IPMA)
> ...


Por aqui ainda não parou e de vez em quando é bem forte. Há algumas horas que não ouço trovões, mas esta chuva é mesmo bem-vinda. Ontem passou tudo ao lado, hoje ganhámos o Euromilhões


----------



## PiasChaser (30 Nov 2020 às 09:43)

Ontem foi uma noite atípica... Esta célula descarregou poucas vezes, mas quando o fazia, era a valer. Naquela antena que está na serra de Ficalho fotografei pelo menos 3 relâmpagos em formato de "V", e devem ter passado por lá +2/3 que não apanhei. Todos na antena. Incrível!


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2020 às 10:14)

Começo a ouvir alguns trovões mais perto, entretanto vai chovendo mais fraco agora.


----------



## joselamego (30 Nov 2020 às 10:17)

PiasChaser disse:


> Ontem foi uma noite atípica... Esta célula descarregou poucas vezes, mas quando o fazia, era a valer. Naquela antena que está na serra de Ficalho fotografei pelo menos 3 relâmpagos em formato de "V", e devem ter passado por lá +2/3 que não apanhei. Todos na antena. Incrível!


Fotos maravilhosas 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Nov 2020 às 10:24)

PiasChaser disse:


> Ontem foi uma noite atípica... Esta célula descarregou poucas vezes, mas quando o fazia, era a valer. Naquela antena que está na serra de Ficalho fotografei pelo menos 3 relâmpagos em formato de "V", e devem ter passado por lá +2/3 que não apanhei. Todos na antena. Incrível!



Fabulosas   Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## aoc36 (30 Nov 2020 às 10:32)

Noite de muita chuva e trovoada que ainda se faz sentir neste momento. Faz lembrar a fatídica madrugada/manhã que fez a baixa de Albufeira inundar. 
é incrível que o som da trovoada prolonga-se  por bastante tempo.

Netatmo( baixa de Albufeira) - 23.2 mm


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Nov 2020 às 10:49)

Zonas entre Albufeira e Fuzeta com acumulados horários muito elevados, registos fotográficos impressionantes.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2020 às 10:50)

vamm disse:


> Começo a ouvir alguns trovões mais perto, entretanto vai chovendo mais fraco agora.


A chuva fraca não deverá ser por muito tempo por aí. Entretanto parece que, não tarda muito, vai voltar a chover bem no Sotavento Algarvio, vendo pelo radar.  

Na rede NETATMO, a estação de Quarteira é a que mais acumula neste evento. 68,88 mm até agora...


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2020 às 10:56)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Zonas entre Albufeira e Fuzeta com acumulados horários muito elevados, registos fotográficos impressionantes.


A CMTV estava em direto à pouco. Na Fuzeta há estradas cortadas, inundações... está complicado.


----------



## srr (30 Nov 2020 às 11:02)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Zonas entre Albufeira e Fuzeta com acumulados horários muito elevados, registos fotográficos impressionantes.



Onde se podem ver ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2020 às 11:09)




----------



## trovoadas (30 Nov 2020 às 11:21)

Por Loulé continua a chover moderado depois de uma célula forte que espalhou o caos pela zona industrial! 
Ipma sem capacidade para estes fenómenos pelo menos na informação à população em geral. Muitas pessoas foram apanhadas desprevenidas mas é essa a beleza da meteorologia!


----------



## MikeCT (30 Nov 2020 às 12:20)

Por Faro (cidade) parou agora de chover e estamos com 29,6mm. 
O mês de Novembro segue com 174,4mm, mais do dobro da média mensal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2020 às 13:17)

O dia ainda não acabou no Algarve... 






Estão a ver aquela mancha a sudoeste do Algarve no radar? Aquela mancha é literalmente a "parede do olho" do Clemente (bem visível também nas imagens de satélite). Esta deverá atingir a totalidade da costa algarvia lá mais para as quatro da tarde, segundo as previsões horárias e deverá acumular mais alguma coisa. Veremos o que acontece!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2020 às 13:42)

Boas, por aqui, Olhão (cidade) choveu menos que em Moncarapacho/Fuseta, levo 42 mm acumulados, durante a madrugada e esta manhã. A situação em Moncarapacho/Alfandanga não é nova, aconteceu o mesmo em Setembro de 2008,deixaram construir em leito de cheia, depois é o que se vê.

Essas inundações em Alfandanga é devido ao ribeiro Tronco que  passa por detrás dessas casas, o ribeiro Tronco junta 2 ribeiros que nascem a norte de Moncarapacho, um no Cerro da Cabeça e o outro junto ao nó da A22 (Olhão), logo se chove demais é normal que exista transbordo do ribeiro.

A culpa da maior parte das inundações é devido ao Homem, com a sua ignorância, tapam linhas de água ou constroem nas margens de um ribeiro e depois quando isto acontece, ai jasus, são as alterações climáticas.

Ainda bem, que a cut-off vai para Sul, se fosse como mostrava há uns dias atrás, ela estacionada a SW de Sagres ia ser lindo.

@StormRic , a estação está bem instalada, pertence a um estrangeiro. 




aoc36 disse:


> Noite de muita chuva e trovoada que ainda se faz sentir neste momento. Faz lembrar a fatídica madrugada/manhã que fez a baixa de Albufeira inundar.
> é incrível que o som da trovoada prolonga-se  por bastante tempo.
> 
> Netatmo( baixa de Albufeira) - 23.2 mm



O som prolonga-se no tempo e às vezes nem chegava a acabar que já estava a fazer outra. 



*Zona do Parque Industrial de Loulé encontra-se 'debaixo' de água*

https://postal.pt/sociedade/2020-11...dustrial-de-Loule-encontra-se-debaixo-de-agua


----------



## comentador (30 Nov 2020 às 13:58)

vamm disse:


> Não sei porque dizes que o Sado está seco. A nascente dele voltou a correr e a barragem da Rocha encheu um pouco com as últimas chuvadas. Só se aí a Alvalade continua a chegar o mesmo fluxo de água de antes, mas as ribeiras estavam todas a correr há pouco tempo



Boa tarde, por Alvalade Sado manhã inteira com chuva onde acumulou 15,0 mm e parou há pouco tempo. 

Digo e afirmo que o rio Sado continua seco, sem corrente de água, apenas poucos "pegos" têm água. Na passada 5ª feira estive em Ourique e fiz o percurso de Ourique até à Barragem Monte da Rocha, o que vês da estrada é alguma água acumulada em algumas ribeiras das últimas chuvadas, tanto o Rio Sado como os ribeiros estão sem corrente de água e para a Barragem foram as chuvadas de 20 de Outubro e 6 de Novembro que contribuíram em  0,9% para a sua reserva, ou seja insignificante. 

Consultem o site da ARBCAS e verifiquem as reservas das barragens do Alto Sado. Tem sido muito bom esta chuva, mas até as barragens começarem a tomar água, as toalhas freáticas precisam de estar saturadas e ainda estamos longe, é preciso que chova muito mais.


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2020 às 14:06)

Um bocadinho de esperança neste belo dia de chuva


----------



## Illicitus (30 Nov 2020 às 14:13)

Parece que está a chegar alguma animação para este canto do Barlavento entre Lagos e Sagres.


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2020 às 14:16)

Illicitus disse:


> Parece que está a chegar alguma animação para este canto do Barlavento entre Lagos e Sagres.



Promete


----------



## JAlves (30 Nov 2020 às 14:30)

Será que essa linha vai chegar á área metropolitana de Lisboa? Ou vai-se desintegrar antes?


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 14:46)

PiasChaser disse:


> Ontem foi uma noite atípica... Esta célula descarregou poucas vezes, mas quando o fazia, era a valer. Naquela antena que está na serra de Ficalho fotografei pelo menos 3 relâmpagos em formato de "V", e devem ter passado por lá +2/3 que não apanhei. Todos na antena. Incrível!



Fantásticas e feéricas, o ângulo com o reflexo e a iluminação por baixo das nuvens é mesmo lindo! Obrigado!

Agora parece ser a vez do Barlavento no seu extremo ocidental: movimento para norte com deriva longitudinal ao longo da frente, para WNW.


----------



## Illicitus (30 Nov 2020 às 14:49)

StormRic disse:


> Agora parece ser a vez do sotavento no seu extremo ocidental: movimento para norte com deriva longitudinal ao longo da frente, para WNW.



Barlavento e não Sotavento.


----------



## AMFC (30 Nov 2020 às 14:53)

Trovoada com chuva intensa neste momento em Sagres


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 14:56)

*133,6 mm* concluídos até às 11h44, nesta estação de *Loulé*.

Não sei se o historial da estação a torna fiável.

*85,9 mm* em* Quarteira*. Mesma dúvida da anterior.

'Estações online' do IPMA estão 'offline'?


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 14:58)

Illicitus disse:


> Barlavento e não Sotavento.



Obrigado pelo reparo, já corrigi.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 15:05)

AMFC disse:


> Trovoada com chuva intensa neste momento em Sagres


Intensa barragem de descargas aproximava-se do Cabo de S.Vicente e extremo Barlavento, mas entretanto parece ter diminuído a frequência:







Já está em Vila do Bispo e vai atingir pelo menos todo o litoral do Barlavento:






'Bombas' espectaculares:


----------



## Tonton (30 Nov 2020 às 15:12)

Vista, há momentos, da Beachcam da Arrifana: céu bem carregado a Sul / Sudoeste.


----------



## Illicitus (30 Nov 2020 às 15:16)

E subitamente ficou (ainda mais) escuro em Lagos. Já chove fraco e já se houve trovejar ao longe.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Nov 2020 às 15:24)

StormRic disse:


> *133,6 mm* concluídos até às 11h44, nesta estação de *Loulé*.
> 
> Não sei se o historial da estação a torna fiável.
> 
> ...



Teoricamente parecem credíveis mas não sei... Por várias vezes apresentam entre 5 a 7 mm num espaço de 5 minutos.
A mim me parecem exagerados mas não sei...


----------



## AMFC (30 Nov 2020 às 15:43)

StormRic disse:


> Intensa barragem de descargas aproximava-se do Cabo de S.Vicente e extremo Barlavento, mas entretanto parece ter diminuído a frequência:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmo fez umas boas bombas agora sem trovoada continua a chuva moderada a forte vento fraco


----------



## frederico (30 Nov 2020 às 15:47)

A ultima vez que vi as terras alagadas na zona da Fuzeta, Olhao ou Faro foi algures em 1995 ou 1996. Antes disso tinha ocorrido o Dezembro de 1992, do qual so me recordo do acidente, e o final de 1989, em que tinha 2 anos de idade e nao me recordo. Depois disso fez-se muita asneira. O Algarve litoral tinha uma rede secular de linhas de agua muito eficaz que tem vindo a ser destruida ou maltratada. Isto e o clima algarvio e andaluz, alternancia de secas com chuvas torrenciais.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 16:06)

frederico disse:


> A ultima vez que vi as terras alagadas na zona da Fuzeta, Olhao ou Faro foi algures em 1995 ou 1996. Antes disso tinha ocorrido o Dezembro de 1992, do qual so me recordo do acidente, e o final de 1989, em que tinha 2 anos de idade e nao me recordo. Depois disso fez-se muita asneira. O Algarve litoral tinha uma rede secular de linhas de agua muito eficaz que tem vindo a ser destruida ou maltratada. Isto e o clima algarvio e andaluz, alternancia de secas com chuvas torrenciais.



Exacto, foram essas as datas aproximadas, especialmente o triénio 87-89, bem vivido por mim nessa altura. As causas apontadas são mesmo essas, impermeabilização de terrenos pelas urbanizações, confinamento de linhas de água.
E não há meio de se aprender, os poderes autárquicos ou acima deles até autorizam porque quando há prejuízos não lhes sai do bolso pessoal, mas devia pois só assim as coisas funcionariam neste país.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 16:18)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Na rede NETATMO, a estação de Quarteira é a que mais acumula neste evento. 68,88 mm até agora...



Consegues fazer um apanhado das estações WU? Já há totais superiores a 50, 60 mm e mesmo 100 mm em várias estações.

É agora a vez de Lagos e Portimão apanharem com a varredura de uma linha de forte precipitação:





Curioso aquele enrolamento da linha a Noroeste:


----------



## Illicitus (30 Nov 2020 às 16:22)

Em Lagos resumiu-se a 5 minutos de chuva mais intensa.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 16:26)

Belíssima imagem captada pelo Aqua na passagem às 14h00:


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 16:36)

Illicitus disse:


> Em Lagos resumiu-se a 5 minutos de chuva mais intensa.



Sim, passou depressa.
Esta estação na Praia da Luz registou *23 mm em cerca de 40 minutos*, com um _rain rate_ máximo de 111 mm/h.

Portimão também apanhou, e o eco reforçou-se ao entrar mais em terra. Mantém-se aquele curioso 'gancho' no extremo noroeste da linha de instabilidade/frente:


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 16:45)

Trovoada em Monchique, as descargas são muito menos frequentes do que quando a linha estava sobre o oceano:


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 16:49)

Tonton disse:


> Vista, há momentos, da Beachcam da Arrifana: céu bem carregado a Sul / Sudoeste.





Já se vê para lá da linha de instabilidade:

16h47





Na Praia da Luz pode observar-se a lama trazida pelas enxurradas das ribeiras:

16h51


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2020 às 17:17)




----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2020 às 17:18)




----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2020 às 17:19)

Esta manhã, perto do Aquashow (foto: Carl Royheram)








EN125 perto do acesso a Vilamoura (fotos: Ricardo Baptista)
















Algoz (foto. Ricardo Santos)


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 17:21)

Toda a actividade eléctrica em terra parece ter terminado por enquanto. Existe apenas no oceano, longe da costa mas, claro, perto da Madeira:


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2020 às 17:24)

Mas, que bela carga de água, por aqui.  Todas as nuvens agora, são mijonas.


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2020 às 17:28)




----------



## frederico (30 Nov 2020 às 17:32)

Pelo que vejo nas fotos se se repetisse 1989, 1995 ou 1996 então os algarvios em algumas localidades andariam de barco!


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2020 às 17:51)

Malta, isto é de um video do instagram, a pessoa estava a chegar à Longueira, Odemira.
A nuvem é bem suspeita, não? Ela meteu um gif de um tornado...


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 17:57)

As imagens de reportagem nos meios de comunicação social e redes sociais confirmam sem dúvida os valores registados nas estações WU, nomeadamente os acumulados de Loulé. *134,1 mm*, de Moncarapacho, *108,2 mm* (a subir agora), Quarteira,* 86,4 mm*. Não seriam possíveis inundações deste calibre sem precipitações desta ordem, apesar de todo o desordenamento urbano.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (30 Nov 2020 às 18:00)

O cómico disto é que nenhuma estação do IPMA justifica todas estas inundações!


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 18:02)

vamm disse:


> Malta, isto é de um video do instagram, a pessoa estava a chegar à Longueira, Odemira.
> A nuvem é bem suspeita, não? Ela meteu um gif de um tornado...



Pelo menos é uma _tail cloud_.
Será possível saber a hora/minuto da ocorrência e o local/direcção?


----------



## frederico (30 Nov 2020 às 18:04)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> O cómico disto é que nenhuma estação do IPMA justifica todas estas inundações!



Com células um quilómetro faz toda a diferença. Já aqui se disse que no sotavento e Algarve central as estações não representam a realidade no terreno.  Não há estações do IPMA no barrocal e na serra. Tens 5 no litoral, Castro Marim,  VRSA, Tavira, Olhão,  Faro e Albufeira e uma no nordeste, Martinlongo. Falta uma, por exemplo, em Alcoutim, outra em Loulé,  outra na Alcaria do Cume, Cavalos do Caldeirão, Farol... assim seria mais representativo.


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2020 às 18:11)

StormRic disse:


> Pelo menos é uma _tail cloud_.
> Será possível saber a hora/minuto da ocorrência e o local/direcção?


No story estava há 3h, isso dá mais ou menos 15h 

A direção muito provavelmente será pouco a norte da praia do Almograve


----------



## frederico (30 Nov 2020 às 18:16)

O radar de Loulé deixou de emitir.


----------



## vamm (30 Nov 2020 às 18:19)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3639723569400297&id=186636211375734


----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2020 às 18:52)

Boa Noite,
Por aqui, ainda choveu qualquer coisa ao final da madrugada. De resto, dia com algumas nuvens e sol.
Netatmo: *1.1mm*
Elvas: *1.6mm*
Esperança: *0.5mm*
Campo Maior:* 0.6mm*

Acumulado do mês de Novembro nas diversas estações:
Elvas: *146.4mm*
Netatmo: *137.2mm *
Campo Maior: *111.8mm* (falha de dados no dia 25)
Portalegre: *116.5mm*
Esperança: *76.5mm* (desde dia 14)

Anomalia positiva significativa aqui mais para Sul e dentro da média em Portalegre.
Vamos ver o que Dezembro reserva este ano!

*12,3ºC* atuais.


----------



## StormRic (30 Nov 2020 às 18:56)

frederico disse:


> O radar de Loulé deixou de emitir.



'Limpou' a precipitação toda... já lá vai hora e meia. Entrou água?... 

Agora que o Sul já está mais liberto de chuva, em particular o Algarve, os acumulados horários das 4h às 18h:


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2020 às 20:03)

Boas, por aqui, tudo calmo e "traquilo". 

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima: 12.0 mm

Precipitação: 45 mm

Acumulados: 25 Nov30 Nov

Olhão: 153 mm
Moncarapacho (Belo Romão): 251 mm
Estiramantens: 211.9 mm
Luz de Tavira: 118.1 mm


----------



## RStorm (30 Nov 2020 às 20:33)

Amareleja foi a zona mais chuvosa do país durante o dia de ontem, com um acumulado de *41,4 mm *na EMA do IPMA  Aquelas duas "bombas" foram fatores determinantes


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2020 às 21:03)




----------



## Davidmpb (30 Nov 2020 às 22:57)

Boas,
12°c.
Manhã nublada, tarde já com algum sol. Novembro terminou na média aqui em termos de precipitação, veremos Dezembro.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2020 às 23:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, tudo calmo e "traquilo".
> 
> Máxima: 17.2ºC
> mínima: 12.0 mm
> ...



Isso é tanta chuva que nem a mínima da temperatura escapa,  que rega é  mm por todo lado.Impressionantes os valores,  pena os estragos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Nov 2020 às 23:30)

Registos de uma tromba de água ao largo do Carvoeiro na tarde de hoje   

Fotos: Celso Rodrigues 











Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------

